# Hausgrind



## 4085

If anyone wants one of these, his site has just gone live. Visit the store, click on the image then you pay a £30 deposit to secure. Good luck!


----------



## 4085

And, vanished again, presumably all sold!


----------



## rmcgandara

serious? I am after one, and it was on the FB that it would go live at 8pm...


----------



## Neill

Think he just jumped the gun says deposits at 8pm.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Shhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 4085

It was deposits on 30 units at 8 pm, but that was Central European so 7 pm here

I agree, his site says GMT but I saw somewhere else it was CET


----------



## rmcgandara

on the FB page "Hausgrind Batch 2: release & delivery details going live on the website tomorrow (GMT 20:00 28th Jan)."


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Think he just jumped the gun says deposits at 8pm.


What is going on here , DFK have you placed an order and made a deposit?


----------



## Neill

Really hoping I can get one. I'll be trying at 8.


----------



## Neill

It appeared in the store then DFK?


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> What is going on here , DFK have you placed an order and made a deposit?


I did manage to secure one. When in the store, there was a pic near the bottom of the grinder, which I clicked on. The only option left was a walnut one which I took. I went back a few minutes ago and the picture is missing now. There were only 30


----------



## Neill

Aaaah, I'll have to wait then if they're all gone. I heard he was hoping to have the next release 3 weeks later.


----------



## Charliej

The Made by Knock website definitely says 8pm GMT and that is what Peter told me in an email a few days ago too. I'm receiving one to play with and review after Mike Hag has finished with it, Peter offered me this chance last week, seems to getting to be a habit this reviewing lark lol. So if anyone who misses out and is local wants to check one out drop me a pm when I get hold of it. I'll be putting it up against my Porlex and my 1946 Zassenhaus 496 which is a pretty amazing little piece of kit at 58 years old and still capable of a decent espresso grind or a good coarser grind for FP or my Bodum SWissgold 1 cup type pour over thing.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok good luck everyone


----------



## beebah

From the Facebook page:

"2 people sneaked in as I was writing up the script - the website platform normally requests I publish before it goes public. all tucked away now."


----------



## Neill

It's crashed now.


----------



## Charliej

Most likely too many people trying to access it like here when the L1 raffle result was due


----------



## 4515

its probably all of us refreshing the page constantly


----------



## Neill

That what I thought.


----------



## 4515

5 more minutes and then I'll look at alternative grinders - this is painful


----------



## Neill

It is painful. Too many people want it!


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> 5 more minutes and then I'll look at alternative grinders - this is painful


agree , not the most best way to do it .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> It is painful. Too many people want it!


the build up stock and release it better. I bet Lido 2 opens with more than 30 grinders for stock


----------



## 4515

well thats 21 minutes I'll not be getting back

good luck to all who persevere

I'm not prepared to refresh my screen all night. And for that reason ... I'm out


----------



## Saftlad

They must have had a rough idea of demand, given the number of emails they were probably receiving about it? Why only allow take deposits for 30 units to be available on 28th February? It can't take that long to get the parts made up and built can it? 2 months from each release is taking things a bit far, I think.

If this is setting the level of expectation, I don't think OE have too much to worry about.


----------



## jeebsy

Maybe I'm

a) underestimating the size of the coffee enthusiast community, or

b) overestimating how many people it needs to crash a site

but this seems bizarre


----------



## Saftlad

Not just crash a site, but bring it to it's knees for over 30 minutes.

Any money on the site coming back up along with a message at the same time to say they're all sold? Very, very disappointed.


----------



## 4085

They were all sold by 7.15 tonight after going live one hour early


----------



## 4515

It frustrates me. They have a decent product range and struggle to meet demand. Imagine what the company could be if they could supply the need.


----------



## Neill

dfk41 said:


> They were all sold by 7.15 tonight after going live one hour early


This isn't the case. 2 sneaked through when he accidentally published early.


----------



## 4085

How could he publish early? They were there to buy when I checked, at 7.10


----------



## rmcgandara

Neill said:


> This isn't the case. 2 sneaked through when he accidentally published early.


One of them being dfk41!


----------



## Neill

dfk41 said:


> How could he publish early? They were there to buy when I checked, at 7.10


Peter has said on Facebook that it accidentally went live at 7 and 2 people managed to buy.


----------



## CallumT

This is painful, I do Feel for Peter of course but I have been sat eagerly waiting for over an hour.

I also thought this illusive batch was already made and that tonight was a release of 30, meaning I thought I'd be meeting my / (a, if i get chance to order) Hausgrind fairly soon. *Sigh*


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yipers the site is still down , i gave up , spoke to cc on the phone, did the washing up , was forced to watch holby , made the mrs a cup of tea ( yeah i know tea .... ) came back and the site is still down .......


----------



## Geordie Boy

I think it's fair to say demand exceeded expectations by some way! There must be a better way of doing this or the same thing will just happen again. At least it looks like he's got a potentially massively successful product on his hands though


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Yipers the site is still down , i gave up , spoke to cc on the phone, did the washing up , was forced to watch holby , made the mrs a cup of tea ( yeah i know tea .... ) came back and the site is still down .......


I don't even want one but have ended up sitting hitting refresh for some reason. If I get in might have to do the dutiful thing though!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I think the jump on at 8 take pot luck could have been a way of hyping expectations and marketing , when in actual fact all we want to know is when they will be ready.

But Its a grinder not a Harry Potter book.

Take pre orders , judge your market size, communicate how long that stock will take to make based on your pre orders , or take an order and say lead time is 6 weeks say. If people aren't prepared to wait for the time you tell them it will be then thats a fair and honest way to communicate .


----------



## lookseehear

I'm really glad to see it's so popular - it really is a great bit of kit. I can't imagine before now there have been more than a few people on the MBK website at once so I guess its being hosted on a server not expecting a lot of traffic! Stick with it though, its worth it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I just don't get the logic of no ordering though, it allows you to understand the demand in the market and communicate league times for people who want it .


----------



## Geordie Boy

jeebsy said:


> I don't even want one but have ended up sitting hitting refresh for some reason. If I get in might have to do the dutiful thing though!


if you did, it would make a great forum raffle prize


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jeebsy genius .......


----------



## jeebsy

Geordie Boy said:


> if you did, it would make a great forum raffle prize


Would need to get two in that case!


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:



> Would need to get two in that case!


Ill make a hand grinder myself got a whisk and some old burrs somewhere, might be quicker


----------



## Saftlad

Mrboots2u said:


> I think the jump on at 8 take pot luck could have been a way of hyping expectations and marketing , when in actual fact all we want to know is when they will be ready.
> 
> But Its a grinder not a Harry Potter book.
> 
> Take pre orders , judge your market size, communicate how long that stock will take to make based on your pre orders , or take an order and say lead time is 6 weeks say. If people aren't prepared to wait for the time you tell them it will be then thats a fair and honest way to communicate .


Sounds a much better idea and as you say, makes everything totally transparent to all involved.

even once they get the site back up, if you get one pre-ordered you're still left waiting another 4 weeks anyway. What's going to happen when the third batch get released? If that's just another 30 or even 60, then Peter may never get on top of demand. Grinders will be appearing on eBay with a massive markup, which I guess will be nice for the early adopters


----------



## fatboyslim

It definitely is worth persevering. I love mine to pieces. Nothing on the market currently comes close (no idea about lido 2).


----------



## Mrboots2u

10 pm in the Made by knock house and the website is still down ............


----------



## DavidBondy

fatboyslim said:


> Nothing on the market currently comes close


Except, of course, for the Portaspresso Rosco!

David


----------



## andyt23

Wait a second... there are OTHER hand grinders ??

Oh I see, just had a look at the Porrtapresso website... aaand back to the white MBK screen again


----------



## Mrboots2u

andyt23 said:


> Wait a second... there are OTHER hand grinders ??
> 
> Oh I see, just had a look at the Porrtapresso website... aaand back to the white MBK screen again


And its loaded ............

Nah just joking it hasn't .......


----------



## Mrboots2u

And the winner is DFK

check the update of the Facebook page , auction pulled it seems

Mr Kidd Keep a low profile , you got a rarity


----------



## andyt23

Yup, this from MBK Facebook page a few minutes ago:

"I've removed the item from the store and I'm going to try to work out the best way to get this sorted asap but it isn't going to be answered tonight. Check in here tomorrow and I'll have a system worked out as best I can"


----------



## Mrboots2u

from Facebook continued

"PS to the 2 people who actually managed to pay their deposits before all hell broke loose... keep a low profile and congratulations."

Dave..........


----------



## DavidBondy

andyt23 said:


> Wait a second... there are OTHER hand grinders ??
> 
> Oh I see, just had a look at the Porrtapresso website... aaand back to the white MBK screen again


The Portaspresso grinder may be a tad on the pricy side. Correction, f***ing expensive but they work amazingly well, are beautiful and you can get one!

Next time there is a forum get together, I will bring my entire Portaspresso kit and show you all some really nice portable espresso gadgets!

David


----------



## andyt23

One day they'll invent a machine that will give you espresso at the touch of a button, just pop yer beans in the top and off you go.

We'll laugh about this day, I promise you...


----------



## Mrboots2u

andyt23 said:


> One day they'll invent a machine that will give you espresso at the touch of a button, just pop yer beans in the top and off you go.
> 
> We'll laugh about this day, I promise you...


Will this be before my Madebyboots ( trade mark me ) hand grinder is ready


----------



## DavidBondy

Y'know what. One day they will invent coffee that comes in a jar and all you do is to add boiling water!


----------



## andyt23

DavidBondy said:


> Next time there is a forum get together, I will bring my entire Portaspresso kit and show you all some really nice portable espresso gadgets!
> 
> David


I'm sure that will be quite something to see/drool over.









I don't have a decent grinder yet, and after the recent attention paid to a certain 2 new hand grinders, it's definitely got me interested.

Is there a goldmine of hand grinding info out there I can tap into? The supposed decent ones I've come across so far are names I've never heard of (which isn't saying much, I've only been around 6 weeks), but google 'hand grinders' and you get hundreds of the darn things that I'm guessing would be largely ineffective for espresso?

Or do I basically need to wait for MBK to get back in the shed and get cracking!


----------



## Neill

andyt23 said:


> I'm sure that will be quite something to see/drool over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a decent grinder yet, and after the recent attention paid to a certain 2 new hand grinders, it's definitely got me interested.
> 
> Is there a goldmine of hand grinding info out there I can tap into? The supposed decent ones I've come across so far are names I've never heard of (which isn't saying much, I've only been around 6 weeks), but google 'hand grinders' and you get hundreds of the darn things that I'm guessing would be largely ineffective for espresso?
> 
> Or do I basically need to wait for MBK to get back in the shed and get cracking!


Check out the hg one. A whole other level of hand grinder. Bit of a price difference tho!


----------



## andyt23

DavidBondy said:


> Y'know what. One day they will invent coffee that comes in a jar and all you do is to add boiling water!


staring at a blank web page all evening has clearly taken its toll.


----------



## DavidBondy

Actually, I don't want to buy a Hausgrind already having a Rosco and a Porlex but I just feel for those poor buggers desperate to buy one!


----------



## andyt23

DavidBondy said:


> Actually, I don't want to buy a Hausgrind already having a Rosco and a Porlex but I just feel for those poor buggers desperate to buy one!


I'm just desperate to have some bl00dy decent coffee!

Haven't got any kind of decent grinder yet, so yes it's a shame. Ultimately though, I don't suppose waiting for MBK to sort themselves out will actually add much to the projected despatch date of 28 Feb anyway.

I naively thought I was gonna order one tonight and have it by the weekend. :0(


----------



## DavidBondy

I'll happily lend you my Porlex Mini if you want to pay the postage there and back.

David


----------



## lookseehear

An update from the facebook page:

"Hello Folks,

final figures are in for last night's... interest. 6751"unique" visitors. 11000+ hits in 1hour 30mins.

Now, even my vanity/optimism doesn't extend to believing that is an actual customer list in waiting so it remains to be seen what that means in terms of moving this into actual sales.

I'm currently looking at creating a separate email account in order that we can easily generate a first come first serve list for sales starting as soon as possible.

I'm also going to have to check particularly with the shedmen about what production rate we can actually achieve. The machinists can cope with most figures I throw at them so no worries there but how much wood turning we can realistically achieve over the next 5 weeks is a potential issue. I already have some in hand from placing the second batch order very early and we were already preparing for multiple batch orders anyway which may now come all at once, so all is not as desolate as it may have seemed yesterday evening.

I'll take advice today as best I can and assuming all is ok open the account the account as soon as possible late today.

If any tech bods can see a basic flaw in this for all our sakes' pipe up on this thread. your help will be most welcome.

P"

It looks like there was a lot more interest than Peter was expecting!


----------



## 4085

I feel honoured to join this exclusive club, even if some will suggest I used a back door, which of course I dispute. Right time, right place is the key, with a bit of luck of course thrown in.......now, wheres my lottery ticket!


----------



## sneakymagic

Hello folks - just catching up with this thread now. Luke has posted the situation above, so you can see things got out of hand rather quickly. Could I have seen this coming? if you look at the comments on here in the relevant threads it's been complimentary but maybe only a dozen folk have said they want actually want it. That's really really nice considering there are about 18 in circulation, but not an indicator of immediate hundreds.

Looking at the US market, which I anticipated would be bigger than the home, the Lido 2 has already gone to market 1 month ahead of delivery dates based on deposits and with a maximum of 500 pieces, and with 3 years worth of marketing and successful grinders behind it and at a price that comes in over $50 cheaper than the hausgrind once the exchangerate is factored in - what scale of vanity/ blind optimism would it take to predict the response above against that kind of competition? Even the interest expressed there (as opposed to the admiration and compliments) has been only just about bigger than here.

SO we held off a little on ordering to ensure we could get up to 100 done easily if things went better than expected, but were ordering batch 3 alongside batch 2 to hold up our sleeves if the immediate numbers were high enough that we would be better repeat ordering 100 for batch 4 immediately. We also added a little time in to the mix to ensure that any hiccups wouldn't leave us running behind. We also needed to make a tweak or two to the drawings after reactions to different environments meant a bit of additional clearance was needed to be built in.

Yeah, I could have stocked up and seen the Lido 2 come out to prove my new toy to be a novelty dildo. I could have made ludicrous claims for it and hyped it a la Comandante and been left with a couple of thousand turkeys waiting for a new bearing brace. And I could have re-mortgaged the house to pay for all this - last night's interest figure was approximately equivalent to last years' turnover.

Hopefully you can see that it wasn't a marketing ploy - I had set a target of hitting 50 sales a month by July. That would have put me on target to match the Lido 1's rate final rate within my first 6 months.

Apologies to all those who had to suffer white screends, tea and Holby City (have you not got boxsets to go to?) - hopefully I'll now be able to get a handle on how many folk it really is later today and tomorrow.

And genuinely, thanks. P


----------



## 4515

Thanks for the update Peter

A further update on when the grinders will be available and quantities would be useful once you have this info


----------



## Geordie Boy

Thanks Peter for a very honest reply


----------



## sneakymagic

updates on availability will generally be postyed on Facebook and or the webpage - the avialability date shouln't be affected too much unless the real numbers are north of 200 units. and even then not hugely.

more later then guys.

P


----------



## sneakymagic

Oh yeah I did not turn over £700, 000 last year before anyone gets over excited as I clearly did. A very small fraction of that!

P


----------



## kikapu

Hindsight is always 20/20!

Pleased to see how you are responding to last nights farce and that the 30 a month isn't maximum capacity that could be released/manufactured.

I will be very happy to get my name on the list rather than just have to hammer your website repeatedly in the vain hope of getting one!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thanks, Peter - look forward to hearing more about supply availability. Judging by the level of interest shown, there are plenty of potential customers impressed by early reviews and the potential offered by the Hausgrind. That we have to wait until the logistics are sorted may be a bit of a pain but, in the scale of things, not that big a deal.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thanks Peter for the reply , and the replies to me on Facebook.

I really do wish you the best of luck with this, it looks like a great product.

If you do different hand grinders, other models , then perhaps its worth sending a couple of review copies out to people on different forums for testing ( CFUK ( Glenn or Chap ? ) , HB, CG ) . Then set up a order list with full price or deposit, payable to keep out the time wasters . That way people can see it being used , you can judge your market, free up some cash flow ( through deposits ), and work out league times based on your orders and demand.


----------



## 4085

Mr Boots......Marketing Magician!


----------



## sneakymagic

facebook guys - quick.


----------



## kikapu

yep go email your name, city/country location, wood choice and number of grinders to [email protected] this is for commitment to buy not for info


----------



## 4515

kikapu said:


> Hindsight is always 20/20!
> 
> I will be very happy to get my name on the list rather than just have to hammer your website repeatedly in the vain hope of getting one!


Agreee - more than happy to put a deposit down provided there is an expectation of delivery date. I dont really want to go down the US shipping / tax route and I would rather help the UK economy in a small way.


----------



## kikapu

working dog said:


> Agreee - more than happy to put a deposit down provided there is an expectation of delivery date. I dont really want to go down the US shipping / tax route and I would rather help the UK economy in a small way.


Well email now and you have a chance to get in feb!


----------



## jeebsy

Got on the list within three mins of the facebook post. Considering they only have 270 likes and most people are at work just now would hope to be near the front.


----------



## kikapu

jeebsy said:


> Got on the list within three mins of the facebook post. Considering they only have 270 likes and most people are at work just now would hope to be near the front.


Yeah I think I was about 4 minutes after posting!! Hopefully should be in top 50 or least not too far down the line which would mean get by end of Feb or shortly there after.

Actually it was more like 8 after checking but hopefully means I should get it by xmas...


----------



## 4085

What a difference a few hours makes! Glad those who were able to add their names now, could!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

kikapu said:


> Actually it was more like 8 after checking but hopefully means I should get it by xmas...


Which year, though?







.

Level of interest has clearly taken Peter by surprise which is a blessing and a curse. Guess this is the fairest way of resolving the supply/demand issue.


----------



## andyt23

Just committed to a Hausgrind in walnut. I'll be getting me a matching Heft when the shop is back too.

At least I can stop obsessing about it now - and just start getting antsy about the wait instead, but I've got at least 3 weeks before that will kick in. Phew.


----------



## fatboyslim

The walnut is absolutely lovely! Excellent choice


----------



## Geordie Boy

Been in a meeting for an hour so just sent the e-mail. Will see how far down the list I am.

Much better way of doing it though


----------



## 4515

I'm on the list now. Hopefully not too far down it


----------



## Saftlad

Email sent. Damn work - always gets in the way of the important things in life


----------



## Neill

Same here. Got mine in at 5.30.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Looking at the website it does look all being well that 150/200 could be built by March


----------



## Geordie Boy

Facebook update suggests if you sent the e-mail by 17:50 then you're in


----------



## Neill

Geordie Boy said:


> Facebook update suggests if you sent the e-mail by 17:50 then you're in


I'm hoping so. Where does it say that?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> Facebook update suggests if you sent the e-mail by 17:50 then you're in


In what ? First three lots ?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Doesn't exactly say which lot. It's the 5th comment down

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=567632993326706&id=195479550542054&refid=17


----------



## Neill

Nice, missed that when i looked.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Got my email in at 17:45 and had my auto response, but didn't realise they had 6700 visits last night lol. Hope I got in for the second batch


----------



## jeebsy

Guess I'm committed then! The Hario has been looking for a move for a while anyway...


----------



## Neill

So it looks like if you ordered yesterday you're down for the first batch! Great stuff.


----------



## 4515

Neill said:


> So it looks like if you ordered yesterday you're down for the first batch! Great stuff.


A further update makes it sound promising for supply from the upcoming batch

"hausgrind list is looking very managable with very healthy numbers - thanks a lot people! If you ordered yesterday you are looking good for the first batch. More as today and tomorrow pan out. "


----------



## Neill

working dog said:


> A further update makes it sound promising for supply from the upcoming batch
> 
> "hausgrind list is looking very managable with very healthy numbers - thanks a lot people! If you ordered yesterday you are looking good for the first batch. More as today and tomorrow pan out. "


Makes you wonder what happened the first night. ?foul play.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Or people migrated to the lido when it looked like there was limited supply .... Bit of both probably , lots of hits , lots of refresh , yesterday wasn't a very USA friendly time to launch the list etc.


----------



## Neill

Yeah true. It just seemed like lots of individual hits the night it crashed then suddenly very manageable. Can't see thousands moving to the lido. Did you get your name down in the end boots?


----------



## kikapu

Some people would have thought stuff it and not bothered checking yesterday so may register still, some for lido but am sure some of those unique hits were the same people! heck i think I was 3 of them!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Yeah true. It just seemed like lots of individual hits the night it crashed then suddenly very manageable. Can't see thousands moving to the lido. Did you get your name down in the end boots?


Yep on the list . Update for him today is that of you ordered yesterday , you should be in the first batch !


----------



## Geordie Boy

I was looking on 3 different devices as well and probably refreshed the page ~100 times. If there's one thing I've learnt in life it's to take stats with a pinch of salt!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep on the list . Update for him today is that of you ordered yesterday , you should be in the first batch !


Great stuff! Really looking forward to getting my hands on one


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep on the list . Update for him today is that of you ordered yesterday , you should be in the first batch !


Yeah, good news. Hopefully I'll gets walnut one then in the not to distant future.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Update from Peter on the Facebook page. In summary, deposit e-mails should come out tomorrow for those in the next batch (#2). If you buy today, you'll be part of batch #3

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=569090163180989&id=195479550542054&refid=17


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cheers for this Geordie , fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Daren

Geordie Boy said:


> If there's one thing I've learnt in life it's to take stats with a pinch of salt!


99% of stats are rubbish


----------



## DavidBondy

Yes but 62.5% of all stats are made up on the spot! Well they are 80% of the time!


----------



## kikapu

Sounds positive. note to self check spam folder just in case, dont want to miss that email.


----------



## Mrboots2u

You can't fool an old dog with new tricks ....


----------



## Charliej

DavidBondy said:


> Yes but 62.5% of all stats are made up on the spot! Well they are 80% of the time!


Didn't Abraham Lincoln make that observation about things found on the internet?


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Anyone getting anxious waiting for their invoice email?


----------



## 4085

Had mine.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Monkey_Devil said:


> Anyone getting anxious waiting for their invoice email?


Heard nothing yet.


----------



## DavidBondy

Just as a matter of interest is the Feldgrind a smaller version of the Hausgrind? This is a guess because haus=house and feld=field. I must say that a smaller one (especially in a different wood such as cocobolo or grenadilla or conker) would encourage me to sell my Porlex Mini but the Hausgrind is just a bit too large for my Handpresso case.

Has anyone any knowledge of this? I know that the Hausgrind is quite tall (30cm to the top of the knob and 55mm in diameter (capacity 42g)) so perhaps the Feldgrind will be a lower capacity one.

David


----------



## lookseehear

Yes the Feldgrind is going to be a smaller version but I think this won't be until Peter gets all the current orders out of the way. I don't think he's said that much about it so far so not something to pin your hopes on yet!


----------



## Monkey_Devil

I still haven't had my email









Yeah I gather the Feldgrind is going to be metal too, to be a bit more hardy for taking travelling.


----------



## Neill

There's an update on Facebook saying he'll be working through the list now and you'll either get an invoice or note saying you're in the third batch. Don't panic!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> There's an update on Facebook saying he'll be working through the list now and you'll either get an invoice or note saying you're in the third batch. Don't panic!


Neil - then voice of hitchhikers guide to the galaxy....

DONT PANIC


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Neil - then voice of hitchhikers guide to the galaxy....
> 
> DONT PANIC


Or lance corporal Jones from dads army!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just got the e-mail, I'm in the next lot


----------



## Mrboots2u

Panic ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jeebsy

Batch #2 for me too


----------



## Neill

Yup, panic here too!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Panic ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Panic not.......good news.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Yup, panic here too!


Sorry Neil , looks like I got mine. I'll panic in sympathy though ........


----------



## Neill

I'm still expecting mine, it's all ok. He said you'd get an email saying you're in the 3rd batch if you didn't get an invoice so guessing he's just working through the emails.


----------



## Neill

It's all ok. My email came to. Panic over.


----------



## Geordie Boy

When I go to pay the deposit it appears to be adding on £3.50 p&p, anyone else getting this?


----------



## Lewis

Paid for mine, and I also got the £3.50 p&p hopefully this will be deducted from the outstanding balance.


----------



## Neill

I had this appear too. Has everyone just paid this 3.50 as well?


----------



## jeebsy

Yeah I just paid it but emailed to say presumably it would be deducted from final balance.

Did everyone else get this 'pay in 14 days' thing with paypal too?


----------



## Geordie Boy

I haven't yet


----------



## Neill

I paid it. Presumably it will be deducted. What was the 14 days to pay thing? Didn't notice.


----------



## jeebsy

> Hi William
> 
> sorry about that - 'd forgotten to take that into account as it's automatically applied on all sales regardless of price. It will be deducted from the balance when we settle.
> 
> The email has a line from teh original websale blurb about the postage totalling £10 or £25 and that was meant to clarify that but clearly not enough
> 
> It will happen to everyone now so will probably have to make a clearer statement on FB etc
> 
> Thanks again for your support.
> 
> Peter


Reply already


----------



## Neill

Presumed this was the case so jut went ahead and paid.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Paid now, I didn't get a 14 days to pay thing though


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Whoop, I've paid! Guess I'd better sit by the front door until the end of the month and wait, I'm sure work won't miss me









The 14 day thing I just said no to. Its asking if you want the payment to be made after you've seen the product basically, which lets face itiisn't applicable here.


----------



## andyt23

Notice on madebyknock Facebook page says the £3.50 will be deducted from the balance payment invoice.

just paid mine and refused the 14 day thing. I assumed it was jut paypal offering unwanted services


----------



## lookseehear

I'm really pleased that everyone is so keen on the Hausgrind. Its great for men making stuff in a shed to be so well received.


----------



## 4085

So, have you guys paid a deposit of £33.50 or paid the whole amount?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just the deposit


----------



## 4515

Paid for my 2 and will take guidance from Mrs WD as to which colour stays in the UK


----------



## andyt23

Only being asked for the deposit at the mo, not sure there was an option to pay in full ?

or could I maybe have altered the amount on the paypal screen to the full amount ? . . . doesn't matter now i suppose.


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> Paid for my 2 and will take guidance from Mrs WD as to which colour stays in the UK


Did you have to pay x2 deposit ?


----------



## Geordie Boy

E-mail said final invoice will be ~7 days before despatch


----------



## 4515

Mrboots2u said:


> Did you have to pay x2 deposit ?


Yes .... or at least I think I had to pay two deposits. I selected deposit on one of each wood

Didnt bother checking if one deposit was sufficient as the remainder will need paying soon enough (I hope)


----------



## Drc

What are people on the list expecting to use their grinders for. Brewed coffee only, espresso as well, a mix of everything, something (relatively) portable?


----------



## DavidBondy

For me portability and to compare to my Portaspresso Rosco and my Porlex Mini. I will probably move the Porlex on if the Hausgrind is as good as I am expecting!

DB


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Drc said:


> What are people on the list expecting to use their grinders for. Brewed coffee only, espresso as well, a mix of everything, something (relatively) portable?


Travel grinder for pour over and espresso in a Mypressi.


----------



## kikapu

Drc said:


> What are people on the list expecting to use their grinders for. Brewed coffee only, espresso as well, a mix of everything, something (relatively) portable?


I am going to use it for brewed about 98% of the time will use it to replace my crappy Dulait grinder and also cant wait to freshly grind coffee at work rather than have to remember to do extra at home or use budgen supervalu pre-ground coffee!!









Will use it for espresso a few time to try some taste comparrisions.

Just paid my deposit and emailed Peter as realised my paypal email was different to my preorder (googlemail -gmail) and was taking no chances of missing out. Got a lovely swift response and he mentioned numbers of emails hes sending etc seems like there are a lot of grinders in the 2nd batch thinking maybe even a few hundred.

Seems like a lot of those hammering the website last week did order, very pleased for them seem like a great bunch and they seem to have pulled out all the stops to meet demand


----------



## Geordie Boy

To be used at work for brewed drinks (replacing the Hario Slim I use for a V60 and Porlex Mini for a Kalita Wave & French Press). At the end of the day I feel I've outgrown the limitations of the Porlex and Hario


----------



## Mrboots2u

For syphon and brew , and cupping , plus odd times over got a weight in the mythos might try it for espresso , who knows...


----------



## 4515

Mine will be pour over and aeropress


----------



## Neill

I'll be using it for pour over, aeropress and occasions syphon. Tired if readjusting my main grinder off espresso.


----------



## andyt23

Mine will hopefully be my main espresso grinder - I've only been at this a few weeks and I'm trying for the best I can get on a budget. A small footprint in the kitchen is important too. This will come in well under the price of buying an electric machine good enough to dial into my Gaggia Classic.

I'll leave it set for espresso once it's there. Portability not a requirement.

I only make a double a day just for me if that, maybe two at the weekend and (at least at this stage) I rather like the idea of hand grinding. If the result is right, then it will be perfect for a small set up.

I have a Dualit for french pressing in quantity, so this is gonna be my personal little slice of quality grinding heaven.


----------



## Charliej

andyt23 said:


> Mine will hopefully be my main espresso grinder - I've only been at this a few weeks and I'm trying for the best I can get on a budget. A small footprint in the kitchen is important too. This will come in well under the price of buying an electric machine good enough to dial into my Gaggia Classic.
> 
> I'll leave it set for espresso once it's there. Portability not a requirement.
> 
> I only make a double a day just for me if that, maybe two at the weekend and (at least at this stage) I rather like the idea of hand grinding. If the result is right, then it will be perfect for a small set up.
> 
> I have a Dualit for french pressing in quantity, so this is gonna be my personal little slice of quality grinding heaven.


Well actually if buying new, depending on what version you chose its either £26 or £36 ish less than a brand new MC2, and if a used one came up £40-50 more but none the less money well spent, I had to drag myself out the back and have a serious word with myself about not getting infected with Hausgrind Fever.


----------



## andyt23

Hmmm, I think I lost sight of the MC2 after deciding a while ago I would save up for the gorgeous Mignon - then when the hausgrind came along it looked like an equally gorgeous cheaper alternative.

A good point well made. I doubt if this will be my last ever grinder purchase... like if I ever decide to make more than one cup a day!! (remembering I haven't made ANY decent espresso yet - what if I get a taste for it!?!


----------



## Charliej

andyt23 said:


> Hmmm, I think I lost sight of the MC2 after deciding a while ago I would save up for the gorgeous Mignon - then when the hausgrind came along it looked like an equally gorgeous cheaper alternative.
> 
> A good point well made. I doubt if this will be my last ever grinder purchase... like if I ever decide to make more than one cup a day!! (remembering I haven't made ANY decent espresso yet - what if I get a taste for it!?!


I keep telling myself that "this will be the last bit of gear I'll buy for a while" then some sneaky so and so comes along and posts some gorgeous new cups, or nice tampers with exotic wood handles, or an offer to buy a machine heavily discounted, or , or , or...... You get the picture lol. Then there are the different roasters to work your way around as well. Hmm here's a thought ever thought of taking up old style Double Edge wet shaving Andy? There's a great thread about it in the off topic sub forum and a great uk based wet shaving forum quite a few us are members of as well







. Just in case you want help spending every penny you have that is lol.


----------



## andyt23

Charlie I shave about as often as I back flush and my neck thanks me for it.

I'm well impressed that there's a forum for it tho! but it's somewhere I dare not go for fear I'd become obsessed - I can see how it could be easily done, it's that quest for perfection isn't it, same as goes for coffee really (the god shave?). But I think there's a lot less pain and suffering to go through along the way with coffee.

Instead I decided a while ago not to care so much and I'm lucky enough to have a job where it's not crucial.


----------



## 4085

Can anyone tell me how many turns it takes to say grind 16 gms. A friend of mine has asked and I could not find the answer anywhere


----------



## lookseehear

Depends how coarse! At filter levels maybe 45-50 turns would do it.


----------



## Neill

__
http://instagr.am/p/kCxWOfr2hZ/
 For espresso.


----------



## garydyke1

Only pouring out of the left spout?


----------



## Neill

I did spot that Gary. Maybe their machines not level


----------



## garydyke1

Thats my excuse too ''must be this worktop''


----------



## fatboyslim

dfk41 said:


> Can anyone tell me how many turns it takes to say grind 16 gms. A friend of mine has asked and I could not find the answer anywhere


Certainly finished grinding 18g in under 30 seconds. Some denser beans can be a bit of a struggle, particularly at very fine settings but most beans just get munched to pieces.

I'm going to try my Hausgrind out for espresso when I got back home in 2 weeks or so. Excited to see how it compares to SJ and Preciso.


----------



## Neill

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=574747132615292&id=195479550542054



So what do people think? Wood:wood, wood:alu, alu:wood or all alu (referring to upper and lower). Apparently will be an available option for batch 2 and 3.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Until he shows a picture I've no idea . Itsnt batch 2 meant to be ready to go in a couple of weeks


----------



## Neill

Yeah, something like that. Can't quite visualise it but would be tempted by an alu lower, surely less likely to have grinds stick to the inside?


----------



## Charliej

All black alu/alu sounds good, if I were getting one this time around anyway.


----------



## Mrboots2u

We are now talking in a foreign tongue aren't we . Alu all black lower???


----------



## DavidBondy

For me, the fact that it is wooden is what differentiates it from all the rest! I'm sticking with wood/wood!!


----------



## 4085

It is either very clever marketing, talking about visual variations that will be available, but showing no photo, or it is a tad shambolic!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Or cheaper and faster to make the metal one ....


----------



## Charliej

Or simply asking a question to gauge numbers lol. I've been reading that HB thread about the beta test Lido 2 and seen something else that would worry me. It appears that the burr housing and bearing etc are simply screwed to the polycarbonate top bit and we all know what happens to over tightened screws and/or overstressed screws in plastic in general over time. From what I have seen of the photos of the innards of the Hausgrind and it's ,want of a better word, frame I think that Peter has come up with the better and more robust design.


----------



## jeebsy

Useless without pics.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

I want that beautiful wood....but I do wonder if a metal bottom would help prevent a build up of old fines or stale oils.

For those with one already, is the inside well polished? I do worry about cleanliness over time.


----------



## fatboyslim

The innards design is truly genius. Most of the stress goes through a very chunky piece of metal which is the middle ring/burr mounting. Very solid in that respect, also where the majority of weight is.

Grind retention in the chamber is a very small problem which I've told Peter about. Its less than 0.5g though. The wood itself isn't polished but there is a metal base. Very small clumps get stuck between metal base and wooden edge. I use a chop stick it get those stubborn grinds out.


----------



## andyt23

I'm being so indecisive about it I think I'm gonna end up sticking with wood. It's such a beaut to look at.

An alu bottom feels more practical in that I could give it a wash out now and then without concern, but:

Will the wood bottom fit more snugly on the base of the grinder / Would the alu bottom slip off too easily?

I think all alu would look better than a wood:alu combo - I think the only alu option is black anodised (?) in which case you'd have wood top:black alu bottom:silver waist/grinder arm:wood knob - I think that could look a bit messy tbh.

All black alu or all wood. The wood feels more like the thing I was originally attracted to, and what sets it apart from others

but what if alu is better !?*[email protected]?

without pics, might have to buy two and mix em up, find a nice combo then sell the evil twin


----------



## Monkey_Devil

I've asked on their fb page if the metal bottom will be available as an optional aftersale product. That would be good. Will report back when I find out.


----------



## andyt23

Monkey_Devil said:


> I've asked on their fb page if the metal bottom will be available as an optional aftersale product. That would be good. Will report back when I find out.


Sounds like a sensible option. I can't imagine him not offering it aftersales to batch 1 customers for instance. I think they even did that with the changed enamel adjuster top.

pictures pictures pictures


----------



## Geordie Boy

It's hard to make a choice without pictures. I wonder how much lighter an all metal one would be?


----------



## kikapu

Just catching up with this! I had decided walnut was for me now they go and add in a whole load of other options!!









Really need those photos hopefully today!!!??


----------



## fatboyslim

For all those unsure about a wood bottom section, here is a picture after tapping bottom section over my v60. Still a few bits left but not much at all.


----------



## Charliej

Just to add a note about hand grinders with wooden catch cups or trays my 1946 Zassenhaus has a wooden drawer that the grounds drop into and thats fine and pretty clean after 68 years and the drawer is unsealed wood so I would imagine the Hausgrind will be as good if not way better in this respect


----------



## DavidBondy

The other thing which is making me stay with the all-wood version is that the knob will still be wooden from what I understand!

DB


----------



## 4085

Who would buy a two wheel drive range rover? This guy is kn own for his wooden products. I appreciate that aluminium etc may suit some etc, but, it is straying from the home turf, IMHO


----------



## lookseehear

fatboyslim said:


> For all those unsure about a wood bottom section, here is a picture after tapping bottom section over my v60. Still a few bits left but not much at all.
> 
> View attachment 5495


Obviously your tapping action isn't as good as mine! I don't tend to have as much as that left in there.


----------



## Saftlad

I'm sticking with my walnut:walnut initial request. If an alu bottom were to be available aftersales, I may consider it but as others have said, the wood looks great anyway


----------



## Neill

Here's the prototype alu lower. Think it's to be anodised for the actual release.


__
http://instagr.am/p/kW4sGggyuL/


----------



## Neill

And a black powder coated version. Like this one.









Hope Peter doesn't mind me lifting this from his Facebook page.


----------



## Charliej

The black powder coated one doesn't look too bad with the walnut but the plain aluminium one just looks wrong with the wood and an all bare metal one would just look far too industrial. I think wood/wood is best although for travel use an all black coated one might look good.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'd like a one that was wholly black. The half and half doesn't do it for me


----------



## Neill

I quite like it but think I probably will go all wood.


----------



## andyt23

I don't like the mixed, too many different things going on at once for me.

I'm tempted by the idea of the black and steel one, but that gets away from the oh so gorgeous all walnut one that I've chosen.

I'll make a decision when I see both full versions, but I think I'm gonna stick with walnut:walnut (and a matching tamper)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wood for me .


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Shame they haven't done it as an aluminium insert to the wooden catcher so you can have looks and convenience.


----------



## DavidBondy

Monkey_Devil said:


> Shame they haven't done it as an aluminium insert to the wooden catcher so you can have looks and convenience.


Totally agree! DB


----------



## kikapu

Assume nobody has had an email requesting the outstanding balance yet??

Must be soon I guess!!??

Sort of hoping it doesn't come through yet as am now torn between the walnut so beautiful!, or the all black Ali as more robust and not pig ugly although think the wood handle spoils the look!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 5545


Thats quite smart


----------



## Geordie Boy

kikapu said:


> Assume nobody has had an email requesting the outstanding balance yet??
> 
> Must be soon I guess!!??


I've heard nothing either


----------



## The Systemic Kid

kikapu said:


> Assume nobody has had an email requesting the outstanding balance yet??
> 
> Must be soon I guess!!??


Thought it wouldn't be before the end of the month??


----------



## fatboyslim

Peter is quite notorious for being a bit late. He had originally said late November, then he was running 2-3 weeks behind, then definitely before Christmas!

I ended up receiving mine on 27th! Was a bit disappointed not having it for Christmas day (seeing as how it was a Christmas present) but all was forgiven when I saw the beautiful walnut!

Need to be patient, its definitely worth the wait! Let the man work his magic.


----------



## kikapu

The Systemic Kid said:


> Thought it wouldn't be before the end of the month??


Thought it must be this week or are they not aiming for end of the month dispatch for batch 2 now??

People still have to confirm option of finish as they have changed the goal posts a bit think they will least need to give themselves a good few days to sort before dispatch so if no email this week it wont be the end of the month.

Anyway it doesn't matter if its not the end of the month! Its not like I am desperate!!


----------



## Geordie Boy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Thought it wouldn't be before the end of the month??


~7 days before dispatch was Peter's words for getting the final invoice. Estimated dispatch is something like the 28th Feb but of course that could have changed in the meantime


----------



## kikapu

Update from their facebook page;

"Hausgrind Batch 2 folk -

you will be receiving an email by the end of the week to confirm your material choices and despatch address. I may have to invoice under a separate email but setting this up over the week for weekend release. As outlined below the numbers involved in this mean that it needs to be a robust enough system to manage easily and quickly in order to minimise any chance of a despatch FUBAR. Add to that the fact that there are 23 separate parts to each hausgrind, for all its simplicity, and that everything has to be in place or confirmed despatched to get this show out the door on time and in good order."

So hopefully this means dispatch wont be too far from original date of 28th.


----------



## fatboyslim

New enamel dial arrived, also a couple of spare rubber washers! Its lovely, apologies for huge picture but I don't care


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Love the way Peter has gone for enamel - read that there are only a couple of places still doing this sort of craftsmanship in the UK? Looks stunning.


----------



## Charliej

I think that enamelled dial looks amazing and sets the grinder off nicely with the hand made British engineering vibe Peter goes for.


----------



## fatboyslim

I forgot to match the alignment of the old dial so I lost all my grind references! Just a warning to all other first batchers!


----------



## TomC

Greetings and Cheers! From your friends across the pond.

I really enjoy this forum. I like it's fresh perspective on things, and the body of members are a whole new lot to figure out, but by and large, great content. I wish I could spend more time here.

You guys will no doubt find the Hausgrind to be an important extension of your arm, in the craft of better coffee. Volumes can be said about how well this grinder fits and functions in your hand. There's a brilliant simplicity to it's design, yet often overlooked function. I cannot recommend the Hausgrind enough. It will grow old with me, and be a familiar tool, like when an artist reaches for that one particular brush, that he knows well, that creates the most fluid stroke, or heft of line it draws, the Hausgrind once familiarized, will become something of an extension of your arm.

Patience is the measure of the day when it comes to a small operation from a one or two man business bringing a new tool to market. Bear with Peter as things get ironed out. I'm thoroughly impressed by Peter's fast response times to my inquires and feedback.

That being said. Here's why I think the Hausgrind slays all other hand grinders. It friggin works.... It works very darn well..... Its actually easy to use and get precise, repeatable results out of it. No fuss, no headache getting it set. Someone, anyone, going thru the steps to dial in a particular coffee is going to find this design intuitive, quick, and extremely easy.

I fussed and moaned a bit about the wooden lower catch cup, but truth be told, the hearty sonofabitch held up even from a 3 foot fall ( is that a meter to you more reasonable metric folk?) without cracking or even taking on a ding or dent ( I have Clyde, the beautiful Walnut rendition). Either way, we all win having the option of a metal catch cup. When you walk up to a tool that you use and depend on daily, you want it to fit your expectations. For me, that means that the design took into account that cold metal is less pleasant to grasp first thing in the morning, or whenever it's sitting in a cool environment. The innate warmth of wood gives both insulation from cold, and a tactile pleasure that grips your hands gently as you prepare your coffee. The knob is generous, it accommodates any particular users orientation for grasp and grinding. The knob alone is a major feature that makes this friggin tool so damn easy to use.

Breezing thru drip grind and or espresso is a pleasant, easy experience. With the standard "softer" spring, I find it as easy to use for espresso as it is for drip. The effort is only miniscully more noticeable, but it pairs with this feeling of grinding thru butter. The finer particle sizes actually smooth out the tactile feedback you get from grinding.

I've never been one to kiss anyone's ass. I cut it straight. I've provided feedback where I think it's appropriate. The one thing I think the Hausgrind will excel in in the future is to somehow change two things and figure out which system makes the best solution: 1) make a easily cleanable, more robust catch cup that isn't going to be prone to cracking or breaking if it drops (mine hasn't from a 3 foot fall, but I don't want to test it further in that regard) and 2) maybe consider some other solution to the rubber O ring that sets the gap between the crank arm and the upper bearing. I think over time, heat, age and coffee oils and varying moisture levels, that little rubber O ring will crack, break or wear down. I'd like to see a solution that includes a nylon or synthetic washer that is more resilient and has a better longevity.

You won't pry a Hausgrind from my cold dead hands. I've used and tried everything that is on the market today, and there's just no comparison when it comes to a user experience. Trust me when I say, it will be worth the wait. Let him get things dialed in as the product develops. We're not talking about a massive corporation that can absorb the cost of turning on a dime and changing every factor of a design in order to please a relatively small market. But in the long run, the Hausgrind will make many coffee enthusiasts very happy.

Best,

Tom Chips

PS the enamel dial will be a great upgrade. Young eyes and older eyes will appreciate it.


----------



## DavidBondy

Thank you Tom. You've made be all the more impatient for my all-wood (walnut) Hausgrind to arrive.

I do hope that you'll drop in and see us very regularly and give us your perspective on our joint quest for the perfect cup of coffee.

David


----------



## Charliej

Peter is very kindly sending me his UK review model to put through it's paces now Mike Hag has finished with it. I should hopefully get it sometime before Friday this week so if it's here I shall bring it with me to Birmingham on Friday.


----------



## Geordie Boy

.....argh! Have now got the e-mail so 48h to decide which one to get. Now tempted with the Black Aluminium over the Walnut. What's everyone else doing?


----------



## 4515

Ive stuck with the wood/wood - one walnut and one beech


----------



## Mrboots2u

Going for wood ( walnut ) , less cold to handle in the morning . Fits with the rest of the kitchen.


----------



## Drc

Walnut top and bottom for me. Looks like a steel cup will come as aftermarket add on which swung it for me so have the option to keep the lovely all wood but have the chance to add a metal lower in the future.


----------



## DavidBondy

I'm going for walnut / walnut otherwise it'll look just like any old grinder! Whether I buy a metal cup later on remains to be seen! DB


----------



## Neill

Think I'll go all walnut.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

I've filled out and gone all walnut. As a civil servant Peter's first email made me twitch haha, but us coffee lot are a good bunch so there shouldn't be any problems. Getting excited now!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

From what Peter has said in the email - if you opt for the steel lower - there's a delay of three weeks for delivery - about same for aluminium too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Monkey_Devil said:


> As a civil servant Peter's first email made me twitch haha


Intrigued - and curious - what do you mean??


----------



## Geordie Boy

That first e-mail was definitely a 'doh' moment!

Think I'll stick with all walnut


----------



## andyt23

All walnut for me too, also persuaded by the fact that if I ever have a problem with the stock cup, I'll be able to get a steel replacement. He reckons it will be 25 quid on its own, or it's 15 if you spec it now, so for just an extra tenner I can have both whereas if I go steel now, I'll never have a walnut bottom!

also... Wait 3 weeks? Nope, it's been hard enough as it is!

and thanks to Tom for taking the time to give us his insight - whets the appetite indeed.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

The Systemic Kid said:


> Intrigued - and curious - what do you mean??


He expanded his distribution group so we all saw each other's emails







forgivable considering how the rapid demand for his product has come in before he's had a chance to get a better ordering system in place.

Andy, definitely agree RE: aftermarket catcher.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Monkey_Devil said:


> He expanded his distribution group so we all saw each other's emails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgivable considering how the rapid demand for his product has come in before he's had a chance to get a better ordering system in place.


Ah, didn't know that - thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Decided to go beech/steel in the end - resigned to a 3 week plus wait. Waiting is good for the soul, I'm told.


----------



## andyt23

The Systemic Kid said:


> Decided to go beech/steel in the end - resigned to a 3 week plus wait. Waiting is good for the soul, I'm told.


Very smart - great he's been able to offer steel as an option at the point of ordering.

i admire your patience, although I don't have an espresso grinder at all so I'm chomping at the bit for mine!


----------



## Mrboots2u

andyt23 said:


> Very smart - great he's been able to offer steel as an option at the point of ordering.
> 
> i admire your patience, although I don't have an espresso grinder at all so I'm chomping at the bit for mine!


Coz hes getting mine delivered to his house. ....

He will be playing with it before delivery to me I bet.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Coz hes getting mine delivered to his house. ....
> 
> He will be playing with it before delivery to me I bet.....


I'm Boots's bag man


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Coz hes getting mine delivered to his house. ....
> 
> He will be playing with it before delivery to me I bet.....


Your not hiding it from the wife are you?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Daren said:


> Your not hiding it from the wife are you?


Who? Me, Boots, or both of us??


----------



## Daren

It was directed at Boots - but judging by your reaction perhaps you've got something to admit?


----------



## rmcgandara

all walnut here!would love to have it in cocobolo, but this is not available!


----------



## Geordie Boy

andyt23 said:


> All walnut for me too, also persuaded by the fact that if I ever have a problem with the stock cup, I'll be able to get a steel replacement. He reckons it will be 25 quid on its own, or it's 15 if you spec it now, so for just an extra tenner I can have both whereas if I go steel now, I'll never have a walnut bottom!


I can't see an option to spec an additional steel cup on the form. Did you communicate with Peter separately?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:


> I can't see an option to spec an additional steel cup on the form. Did you communicate with Peter separately?


You specify - say, beech upper and steel lower in the order form Peter sent with the email.


----------



## DavidBondy

The Systemic Kid said:


> You specify - say, beech upper and steel lower in the order form Peter sent with the email.


Yes, but how do you get a beech lower as well now? I don't see it from the order form!

DB


----------



## Geordie Boy

Aaah yes, got confused in the original comment from Andy suggesting he could have both in this order. I get what he meant now!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

What are you going for?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Daren said:


> It was directed at Boots - but judging by your reaction perhaps you've got something to admit?


I'm pleading fifth amendment!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DavidBondy said:


> Yes, but how do you get a beech lower as well now? I don't see it from the order form!
> 
> DB


On the right side of the order form is a space where you have to specify your order for both upper and lower sections. For walnut and beech upper and lower specs, there isn't any anticipated delivery delay. There is for other specs.


----------



## andyt23

Geordie Boy said:


> Aaah yes, got confused in the original comment from Andy suggesting he could have both in this order. I get what he meant now!


Ooh sorry, I was playing through a whole scenario in my head that meant buying wood now, waiting ages, then buying a steel bottom as an extra in about a year's time if it went wrong.

sorry for any confusion


----------



## DavidBondy

The Systemic Kid said:


> On the right side of the order form is a space where you have to specify your order for both upper and lower sections. For walnut and beech upper and lower specs, there isn't any anticipated delivery delay. There is for other specs.


Yes. I get all that, but what I was querying was the poster above (don't remember who) who seemed to be implying that they could get a wood/wood with an additional metal cup for ten or fifteen pounds more! I must have misunderstood! Whatever, I've ordered walnut/walnut and will wait as long as it takes.

DB


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DavidBondy said:


> Yes. I get all that, but what I was querying was the poster above (don't remember who) who seemed to be implying that they could get a wood/wood with an additional metal cup for ten or fifteen pounds more! I must have misunderstood! Whatever, I've ordered walnut/walnut and will wait as long as it takes.


Forum member is Andt23. He was musing on whether to buy a walnut/walnut now and take up Peter's option of a steel cup at a later date when the price will be £25. If the steel lower is chosen at time of order (i.e. on the email order form), additional cost is £15. Hope that answers your query.


----------



## Geordie Boy

The Systemic Kid said:


> What are you going for?


Going for Walnut/Walnut. If it's good I've my eye on the all black metal one as a more portable 2nd grinder though no idea on it's weight


----------



## andyt23

DavidBondy said:


> Yes. I get all that, but what I was querying was the poster above (don't remember who) who seemed to be implying that they could get a wood/wood with an additional metal cup for ten or fifteen pounds more! I must have misunderstood! Whatever, I've ordered walnut/walnut and will wait as long as it takes.
> 
> DB


Sorry it was me! I worked it all out in my head without obviously enough consideration to how it may be read by others.









What I meant was I can buy walnut:steel now for £145.

Or, I could buy an all walnut grinder now for £130 then, at a later date, buy a steel cup for £25 - total £155.

the difference in cost between the two scenarios being only £10. (i.e. not losing out by much if I just order walnut:walnut for now and see how it goes)

I have opted to do the latter, thereby getting my grinder sooner and having the option (so long as Peter does actually eventually sell them) of adding a steel cup at a later date.

apologies again, I hope the workings of my brain are now clearer


----------



## DavidBondy

I understand now. I know what you mean but I didn't when I read it! Thanks for the clarification! DB


----------



## andyt23

Geordie Boy said:


> Going for Walnut/Walnut. If it's good I've my eye on the all black metal one as a more portable 2nd grinder though no idea on it's weight


this from their Facebook page: "all black powder coated body.1050g (c18% heavier than wood depending on which is used)."


----------



## Geordie Boy

andyt23 said:


> this from their Facebook page: "all black powder coated body.1050g (c18% heavier than wood depending on which is used)."


Cheers, not so good as a portable grinder then! That's 4x heavier than a tall porlex lol


----------



## Neill

Geordie Boy said:


> Cheers, not so good as a portable grinder then! That's 4x heavier than a tall porlex lol


There's always the yet to be released feldgrind for portable use.


----------



## Charliej

Geordie Boy said:


> Cheers, not so good as a portable grinder then! That's 4x heavier than a tall porlex lol


Still 500g lighter than a Lido2 though.


----------



## Charliej

The Systemic Kid said:


> I'm pleading fifth amendment!


I thought you'd have pleaded the 43rd not the 5th Patrick


----------



## Drc

I think somewhat like Andyt23 I also currently don't have an espresso grinder really, I'm muddling by with a krups blade grinder for now with the plan to use the hausgrind now till bonus time for espresso and then as a portable / brew grinder once I can get something bigger and motorised for espresso.

Having joined the forums ~6 weeks back and since got a gaggia classic etc, the wait for a "proper" grinder is killing me, I'm counting the days almost till delivery. Having to run timed blade grinder sessions to have any semblance of consistency is such a faff. That said, I am hoping that given I've got to a point where 4 out of 5 shots on the bottomless portafilter extract pretty close to the right numbers and generally I don't get any water spurts, I've a half decent base to build on.

Typically though, I have a 10 day overseas business trip coming up so clearly it will arrive the day after I leave


----------



## Charliej

Drc said:


> I think somewhat like Andyt23 I also currently don't have an espresso grinder really, I'm muddling by with a krups blade grinder for now with the plan to use the hausgrind now till bonus time for espresso and then as a portable / brew grinder once I can get something bigger and motorised for espresso.
> 
> Having joined the forums ~6 weeks back and since got a gaggia classic etc, the wait for a "proper" grinder is killing me, I'm counting the days almost till delivery. Having to run timed blade grinder sessions to have any semblance of consistency is such a faff. That said, I am hoping that given I've got to a point where 4 out of 5 shots on the bottomless portafilter extract pretty close to the right numbers and generally I don't get any water spurts, I've a half decent base to build on.
> 
> Typically though, I have a 10 day overseas business trip coming up so clearly it will arrive the day after I leave


I'd just get used to the feeling of waiting for/ wanting shiny new toys as you're only just at the top of a very slippery slope lol.


----------



## Drc

Charliej said:


> I'd just get used to the feeling of waiting for/ wanting shiny new toys as you're only just at the top of a very slippery slope lol.


We'll....funny you should say that.....

i've a torr in the post from CC, the new baskets from your good self and stupidly I left my account logged into eBay on she who must be obeyed's phone so I've already had a minor interrogation tonight as to why I'm getting messages from eBay about new cups being bought when I've "clearly already got too many cups".

my plan currently is to keep showing her clips on youtube of speedsters and ek 43s so that eventually something like an L1 and a Royal actually seems like a very reasonable compromise


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Drc said:


> my plan currently is to keep showing her clips on youtube of speedsters and ek 43s so that eventually something like an L1 and a Royal actually seems like a very reasonable compromise


God loves a trier - best of luck!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Charliej said:


> I thought you'd have pleaded the 43rd not the 5th Patrick


Don't think there's a 43rd amendment, Charlie.


----------



## Charliej

That's the one entitling you to have industrial spice grinders in your kitchen, it's a fairly recent one. Or is the one about the right to arm bears?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Charliej said:


> .....right to arm bears?


Oh, the amendment referring to arming Bear Grylls - forgot that one - thought it had been repealed.


----------



## 4085

Funnily enough, I have not had any email yet, other than the confirmation email I received when ordering on January 29th when I paid £33.50 deposit. I have emailed Peter a couple of times but not unusually, no reply.


----------



## andyt23

dfk41 said:


> Funnily enough, I have not had any email yet, other than the confirmation email I received when ordering on January 29th when I paid £33.50 deposit. I have emailed Peter a couple of times but not unusually, no reply.


that is odd... as I understand it, the whole of batch 2 was emailed today - if you want to pm me (or somebody else) the email address you used I can dig Peter's original email out (which mistakenly neglected to bcc the names) and see if yours is on there or misspelt ? Just a suggestion as I know They are hard to get hold of.

It might be he has the wrong address for you... weren't there two people who got in before it officially went 'live'? I wonder if they've heard anything...


----------



## 4515

dfk41 said:


> Funnily enough, I have not had any email yet, other than the confirmation email I received when ordering on January 29th when I paid £33.50 deposit. I have emailed Peter a couple of times but not unusually, no reply.


This is what happens when you buck the system

Either that or the coffee gods have decided that you now have enough grinders


----------



## 4085

It came this morning. I did not buck any system! I went on to the website and ordered one as the button for doing that was live! Sorry, I forgot this is Briatain and I should have turned up an hour early and formed an orderly queue!


----------



## kikapu

Went Walnut Walnut as that's what I wanted day one and see no reason to change that now lets just hope they do actually have enough walnut!!


----------



## Charliej

I'm looking forward to receiving the review Hausgrind this week to give it a thorough using.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> I'm looking forward to receiving the review Hausgrind this week to give it a thorough using.


What are you going to use if for and with ?


----------



## moley

Are people getting emails about Batch#3?


----------



## Geordie Boy

According to the website, batch 3 e-mails are being sent any day now (~25th to 28th Feb quoted)


----------



## moley

Geordie Boy said:


> According to the website, batch 3 e-mails are being sent any day now (~25th to 28th Feb quoted)


Ah, I see&#8230; Thanks


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> What are you going to use if for and with ?


Well primarily I'll be using it to play with FP, Moka pot, and that swissgold type bodum thing I have and some espresso, I'll be comparing it head to head with my 67 year old Zassenhaus hand grinder. There's also that Hario Drip Decanter I might buy as well.


----------



## andyt23

As I've still not made a decent espresso yet, I'm looking forward to ordering a bag (or two) of Rave Signature - as was recommended to me when I first joined the forum. In fact, I'd better do it now!

More recommendations gratefully received, although I assume I'm right in thinking I should get the Rave dialled in and stick with at for a while before moving on to discovering the rest?


----------



## jeebsy

I'm thinking beech upper black alu lower...do you think there'll be any difference in terms of static/performance etc?


----------



## Mrboots2u

andyt23 said:


> As I've still not made a decent espresso yet, I'm looking forward to ordering a bag (or two) of Rave Signature - as was recommended to me when I first joined the forum. In fact, I'd better do it now!
> 
> More recommendations gratefully received, although I assume I'm right in thinking I should get the Rave dialled in and stick with at for a while before moving on to discovering the rest?


Are you wanting something for espresso

or for milk based drinks >


----------



## andyt23

Well espresso is the main thing I'm interested in, but I've become partial to a flat white (after years of black americano, but I figure French Press is best for that?) and the only thing my wife is interested in is a cappuccino, that'll be at the weekend only though (no time for such frivolity during the week).

When I get the grinder, it's pretty much day one for me on the whole self-espresso journey.

EDIT: Sorry, don't want to turn this into a bean thread. I'll have a look and maybe ask a question over there


----------



## grimpeur

Has anyone seen the new finish options on Facebook? The black/stainless/black looks amazing.


----------



## DavidBondy

Well it will do once he gets his knob sorted! Ooh Err! Sounds like something from Frankie Howerd!

DB


----------



## AliC

andyt23 said:


> As I've still not made a decent espresso yet, I'm looking forward to ordering a bag (or two) of Rave Signature


If you want a nice drinking espresso and something that will do a good latte too, I'd recommend the Italian Job over Signature Blend. SB is intended to go with milk drinks, and is tasty, but not quite so nice as espresso.

I am 500g through a kg bag of Italian Job and I feel it is a better all-rounder. Great espresso and works very well too with milk.


----------



## Geordie Boy

DavidBondy said:


> Well it will do once he gets his knob sorted! Ooh Err! Sounds like something from Frankie Howerd!
> 
> DB


If you buy one it will come with a matching knob


----------



## DavidBondy

Geordie Boy said:


> If you buy one it will come with a matching knob


Yes, I know! I was being facetious! Mine will be all walnut in any case! I just thought that picture didn't do if justice!


----------



## Charliej

DavidBondy said:


> Yes, I know! I was being facetious! Mine will be all walnut in any case! I just thought that picture didn't do if justice!


At least you managed to not saying anything about having gotten wood and knob in the same post


----------



## kikapu

Its all gone a bit quite....Still no email reference outstanding balance? And no update on their facebook page. Still hoping might have it by the weekend!?? Probably being naïve but fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrboots2u

kikapu said:


> Its all gone a bit quite....Still no email reference outstanding balance? And no update on their facebook page. Still hoping might have it by the weekend!?? Probably being naïve but fingers crossed!


It would be a huge leap of faith to send product out with the outstanding balance on it, especially the size of the balances left on these items.

It is more likely we are going or have to wait until Peter informs us of when they will be ready and sent .


----------



## kikapu

Mrboots2u said:


> It would be a huge leap of faith to send product out with the outstanding balance on it, especially the size of the balances left on these items.
> 
> It is more likely we are going or have to wait until Peter informs us of when they will be ready and sent .


Oh yeah I am sure he wouldn't do that, but I wouldn't complain







Just hoping that email pops in my inbox any minute!!


----------



## andyt23

I've been sitting in this thread for days listening to the tumbleweed, trying not to be the first to crack.

Now that the silence is broken - WHERE'S MY GRINDER?

There, I feel better now... I'm good for another month at least. Take yer time, I know it will be worth the wait.

now shhh, I'm listening to the wind and imagining elves hard at work in fiery caverns and chopping down walnut trees in sunny glades. A bit like the hobbit


----------



## Mrboots2u

Having seen one inthe flesh at the weekend in brum , I am too keen to get my hands on the grinder .

although unlike you Andy I. Have a grinder for epsresso currently , so my need is not as desperate as yours.

In theory until we have paid , we shouldn't be complaining !

Given my previous comments on the knock thread , I am going to stay reserved on thei and postive about when these will arrive .

Im sure we will get some communication this week telling us to pay and a dispatch date .


----------



## andyt23

Oh I'm absolutely not complaining, just chipping in with a bit of light hearted banter.

where I work, silence is when the hard work is being done


----------



## Mrboots2u

andyt23 said:


> Oh I'm absolutely not complaining, just chipping in with a bit of light hearted banter.
> 
> where I work, silence is when the hard work is being done


sorry mate wasn't aiming the we shouldn't complain comment at you









was talking/aiming it at myself


----------



## andyt23

S'okay, I didn't really take it personally, I just felt the need to be very clear so as not to be taken the wrong way.

writing stuff like this isn't always the best method of communication of what would otherwise be throwaway comments.

Patience is undoubtedly the best way forward as you suggest, and we can all have a good natter once the goods arrive.

all smiles


----------



## kikapu

an update from the facebook page!!









"Hausgrind updates:

Dearly beloved - After a few wood supply hiccups and a rebalancing of metal orders to reflect the metal cup uptake we are finally in a position to sort out the batch payment & despatch schedules (insert weary smiley face here...)

Batch 2 - your billing process is being set up later today and you will get the email instructions overnight (this will include specific details for metal cup orders) Despatching will start Monday/Tuesday next week and a certain 2 early bird website snipers (who behaved entirely understandably before anyone gets their knickers knotted!) will be first out the door!

Batch 3 - your billing for deposit will happen only once I have cleared the batch 2 payments, purely to keep a handle on who paid when and to accommodate anyone from Batch 2 wishing to defer and allow their place to be handed over to early Batch 3 people. All that said you guys are running with 3-5 days of target so expect a mid month despatch notification).

Batch 4 - we are near to closing this so anyone on that list we will endeavour to get you out immediately after the Batch 3 folk.

Batch 5 notification of these details will be made once I have confirmation of delivery for the next mass batch of machining.

Thanks all for the patience and support you have shown - very very much appreciated."

The end is in sight!!


----------



## andyt23

kikapu said:


> The end is in sight!!


Or even the beginning !


----------



## 4085

So, soon be here then. Hope there are no worms in mine!


----------



## fatboyslim

Be careful that the sweeper arms are resting on the burr brace when you unscrew or screw up the top adjust nut. Otherwise the whole mechanism falls down into the grind chamber. Its pretty funny when this happens though.


----------



## 4515

kikapu said:


> an update from the facebook page!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch 2 - your billing process is being set up later today and you will get the email instructions overnight (this will include specific details for metal cup orders) Despatching will start Monday/Tuesday next week *and a certain 2 early bird website snipers* (who behaved entirely understandably before anyone gets their knickers knotted!) will be first out the door!


Any idea who the second 'early bird' was ?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Batch 2 final payment e-email has come through. Only 1 week to go


----------



## kikapu

Geordie Boy said:


> Batch 2 final payment e-email has come through. Only 1 week to go


Same here!


----------



## DavidBondy

Paid for my all Walnut! Looking forward to it. Then to sell my Porlex mini!!! DB


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Paid up and waiting







can't wait! Gonna make a coffee order on Tuesday for some freshly brewed goodness when it arrives









Thinking of having some sort of baby shower for it.


----------



## lookseehear

Grinding on my Hausgrind has become easier and easier as the burrs have worn in. Even going through a light Ethiopia or Kenya feels effortless now. I wonder whether it has anything to do with using it for espresso for a few weeks - I would imagine that would be more likely to wear in the burrs than filter grinding.


----------



## 4515

Paid for mine

Now for some lighter roasted beans


----------



## kikapu

Paid too really hoping to see an improvement in my brewed coffee with this beautiful piece of kit


----------



## andyt23

Paid up, space cleared, sign erected


----------



## 4085

I am not going to use mine. Just keep it on display and look at it sometimes!


----------



## Aaron

Greetings,

did anyone of you receive an automated reply to your order request email in regards to the grinder?

So far I have not been responded, and for this reason I'm starting to suspect if the automated confirmation is really in use for the present.

Any clues?

Edit: Placed my order a couple of days ago.


----------



## kikapu

Aaron said:


> Greetings,
> 
> did anyone of you receive an automated reply to your order request email in regards to the grinder?
> 
> So far I have not been responded. I'm guessing that the automated function is not in use for the present at least.
> 
> Any clues?


I got a madebyknock order confirmation email


----------



## Charliej

Only used the all walnut Demo model Peter sent me to play with a few times so far but I'm pretty sure I'm going to end up buying one at some point. It made very easy work of grinding 22.5g of coffee for a V60 yesterday and the grind was pretty consistent, didn't time it, and used it this morning to grind some of the same beans for an espresso and there didn't seem to be much more effort required. Peter gave me some ballpark settings for this one as it has had a fair bit of use and they seem pretty much spot on so far. The instructions are comprehensive and in some ways quite amusing, because as Peter says, he has had to cover all eventualities due to the litigious nature of the denizens of our former colony and the fact that a large proportion of them seem to think they always know best. All you who have ordered one will be very happy with it and if not I'm sure there will be plenty of people who would gladly snatch it from your hands if put up for sale. We need more people in this country making and engineering things, we were once renowned the world over for our ingenuity and engineering skill, and for me better to buy British than an equivalent hand grinder from the USA who's parts are all mass made in China and then assembled in the USA.


----------



## grimpeur

Charliej said:


> Only used the all walnut Demo model Peter sent me to play with a few times so far but I'm pretty sure I'm going to end up buying one at some point. It made very easy work of grinding 22.5g of coffee for a V60 yesterday and the grind was pretty consistent, didn't time it, and used it this morning to grind some of the same beans for an espresso and there didn't seem to be much more effort required. Peter gave me some ballpark settings for this one as it has had a fair bit of use and they seem pretty much spot on so far. The instructions are comprehensive and in some ways quite amusing, because as Peter says, he has had to cover all eventualities due to the litigious nature of the denizens of our former colony and the fact that a large proportion of them seem to think they always know best. All you who have ordered one will be very happy with it and if not I'm sure there will be plenty of people who would gladly snatch it from your hands if put up for sale. We need more people in this country making and engineering things, we were once renowned the world over for our ingenuity and engineering skill, and for me better to buy British than an equivalent hand grinder from the USA who's parts are all mass made in China and then assembled in the USA.


Sorry if this is a touch off topic but...

I agree in part with the sentiment that it is better to buy British and support our local industries but I think you are being a bit unfair to Orphan Espresso.

Remember that they have been doing this for years, they are the ones who kickstarted the precision hand-grinder movement, they are the ones that hand built 745 hand grinders with parts (apart from the italian burr sets) exclusively manufactured by them and others in their locality and they are the company who inspired Peter to make the brilliant hausgrind. They have done the locally sourced, hand-made thing and now they are taking it to the next level. Utilising industrial designers, quality controlled foreign mass production and domestic hand building is pretty impressive for a true "mom and pop" operation and is probably the only way they could feasibly and profitably bring their new product to market. They have put a lot of effort into creating an awesome grinder and ensuring their manufacturing partners in Taiwan are on board with their vision for quality. That being said, I can imagine that Knock will continue to use UK sourced parts. It's part of their ethos.

If it wasn't for Orphan Espresso, would we have any of the new generation of quality manual grinders? Perhaps. Perhaps not.

For a UK citizen, it does make sense to buy the hausgrind for financial reasons though. The Lido 2 is over £160 after customs charges etc. That would have bought a Cocobolo hausgrind from batch 1 with enough left over to buy a couple of bags of good beans.

Anyway, I'm not having a dig or anything Charlie, I have a hausgrind and a Lido 2 on order, as well as having a Lido 1 at home. Call it being balanced (or being obsessive!)

Glad you are enjoying the hausgrind and I'm sure Peter will be delighted to hear your feedback.


----------



## 4515

I have to agree with Chariles sentiment. Whilst I can see that the OE was possibly the fore-runner and inspiration for Hausgrind, I would rather keep my money within the UK if at all possible.

This may be a touch parochial but we run a business that relies on UK customers. It would feel wrong if I didnt embrace this and support local companies wherever possible. Add to that my background in mechanical engineering and love for all things tactile. For me, this was the best choice.

I'm sure that OE will be in a better position to serve the mass markets and they wont suffer the frustration of delays that Knock customers may face but the OE just seems a little soul-less to me.


----------



## Charliej

Regarding the Lido2 which is being billed as a hand made in the USA grinder, this is untrue, it's made in China and assembled only from parts kits in the USA, and assembly can't take that long when you look at the construction of it. As for what inspired Peter, well given he has a few vintage hand grinders and given the overall look of the Hausgrind I suspect that is where his main inspiration came from. I would also suggest that Rosco played a part in both OE and Peter's inspiration as that has been around for quite a long time.

However it all plays out globally I wouldn't buy a Lido2 because I think that it is plain ugly and far too heavy as well, plus I'm not keen on the idea of the glass catch cup or the plastic body.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neither invented hand grinders....

Both grinders i am sure will be very good at their intended purpose

OE are to be applauded for reinvigorating the hand grinder market to a place where there is room for both companies to exist and hopefully be successfull.

Ugly is in the eye of the beholder .

But lets use this thread to put forward experiences from the Hausgrind grinder rather than perhaps a debate on USA versus Uk versus China and which one is best as very of us have both currently


----------



## 4515

I dont think that the capability of either grinder is in doubt if early tests are accurate (and I dont see a reason to doubt them)

Beyond this it will come down to aesthetics, support/backup and of course cost.

Given that we are limping out of a recession (one which claimed me and many other victims) I think that the sourcing and manufacture of the grinder is important and should not be ignored.

That said, the lido is fugly


----------



## Bob_McBob

Charliej said:


> Regarding the Lido2 which is being billed as a hand made in the USA grinder


Where is being billed as hand made in the USA?


----------



## Charliej

Several members of HB tout it as USA made grinder


----------



## andyt23

I read over on HB, a comment that suggested the hausgrind was made with a walnut 'veneer over a substrate', rather than solid wood, so you may as we'll buy a steel cup and 'stick your own veneer over the top'.

I'm obviously not going to do that (!), but I was wondering if anyone knew if that was right.

I'm sure it wouldn't harm it's ability to grind coffee and wouldn't bother me in the slightest for what I know about grinders or wood, but it seemed an unfounded remark and wasn't picked up on by any forum members either, and it made me curious as to how you do make a cylinder out of wood...


----------



## lookseehear

andyt23 said:


> I read over on HB, a comment that suggested the hausgrind was made with a walnut 'veneer over a substrate', rather than solid wood, so you may as we'll buy a steel cup and 'stick your own veneer over the top'.
> 
> I'm obviously not going to do that (!), but I was wondering if anyone knew if that was right.
> 
> I'm sure it wouldn't harm it's ability to grind coffee and wouldn't bother me in the slightest for what I know about grinders or wood, but it seemed an unfounded remark and wasn't picked up on by any forum members either, and it made me curious as to how you do make a cylinder out of wood...


Pretty sure that isn't true - mine looks like solid wood.


----------



## grimpeur

andyt23 said:


> I read over on HB, a comment that suggested the hausgrind was made with a walnut 'veneer over a substrate', rather than solid wood, so you may as we'll buy a steel cup and 'stick your own veneer over the top'.
> 
> I'm obviously not going to do that (!), but I was wondering if anyone knew if that was right.
> 
> I'm sure it wouldn't harm it's ability to grind coffee and wouldn't bother me in the slightest for what I know about grinders or wood, but it seemed an unfounded remark and wasn't picked up on by any forum members either, and it made me curious as to how you do make a cylinder out of wood...


The hausgrind is solid wood. No veneer, laminate or otherwise engineered timber to be seen. Look up videos of woodturning on youtube for a demonstration of how one might go about it!

It gets me thinking about vacuum formed baltic birch ply though. The timber components on the hausgrind are currently turned by hand by very skilled craftspeople. Peter had special tooling made up to ensure accuracy and repeatability but I wonder how viable or feasible vacuum formed engineered timber would be as the body. On second thoughts, the process of laying up, vacuum bagging, forming, curing and cleaning up would probably take longer than just turned the thing from solid.

Opens up all sorts of possibilities though...carbon fibre grinder anyone? Haha!

Thinking out loud...I'm considering undertaking a little hand grinder project myself.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Charliej said:


> Several members of HB tout it as USA made grinder


I had a pretty good look through all of the approximately 85 pages of the two large Lido 2 threads and the Hausgrind thread. The closest I could find was a single confused poster back in September who was quickly corrected, and another single post (out of many hundreds) mentioning that it's "assembled in Idaho". OE themselves have been extraordinarily open about the design and manufacturing process since they first announced the grinder last year. I don't really see any evidence it's being deceptively touted as "hand made in the USA"; perhaps you could show some specifics? Are you confusing it with the Pharos or original Lido, which genuinely are both hand made in the USA?


----------



## andyt23

grimpeur said:


> Opens up all sorts of possibilities though...carbon fibre grinder anyone? Haha!


I'll take one!

The way the hausgrind has been talked about had led me to assume it was all solid. Cheers


----------



## Neill

Paid up, on behalf of my wife of course who's getting it for my Birthday. Hopefully it arrives in time.


----------



## 4515

Has anyone received their batch #2 grinder yet ?

Looking at the web site, batch 3 is due for shipping in a weeks time so I guess batch 2 should be on the doorstep fairly soon

I have 3 bags of light roast fruity coffees awaiting their meeting with the Haus


----------



## Mrboots2u

Not got yet

Am gonna start a Hausgrind owners experience thread though in preparation!


----------



## 4085

Mine is being delivered tomorrow


----------



## 4515

dfk41 said:


> Mine is being delivered tomorrow


It's about time you got a new grinder - must be almost a week without an addition to the collection


----------



## 4085

I am just going to sit And look at it for a while. Just thought it would be nice to own and not use, if that makes sense!


----------



## 4085




----------



## kikapu

You tease!!


----------



## andyt23

Off, off, off, off . . .


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bit suspicious you haven't shown the contents of the bag, David?? Are you having us on or have you really taken delivery of a lesser spotted Hausgrind??


----------



## 4085

It is all wrapped up in copious amounts of cling film.......surely just owning it is enough!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Beginning to worry about you David!


----------



## fatboyslim

I'd be interested to see what this new shaft and taller knob look like. I'm hopefully getting ones sent out to me


----------



## Yes Row

fatboyslim said:


> I'd be interested to see what this new shaft and taller knob look like. I'm hopefully getting ones sent out to me


Oh err misses


----------



## CallumT

I guess I'll expect mine within the next year or so... Looks good but this process has taken all anticipation out of it, and yeah s**t happens but it's just no excuse for bad customer service, neither does being UK based mean it's ok not to send emails. #rantover.

Don't get me wrong, it's killing me to vent about hand crafted goods but disappointed doesn't even skim the surface.


----------



## garydyke1

Your more likely to get hold of an EK43T or some turkish burrs quicker by the sounds of it , and thats saying something


----------



## coffeechap

I have one and it's going up for a raffle this evening


----------



## Mrboots2u

Has anyone part from Dave got one yet out of this batch ? I'm not expecting mine Til next week to be honest .


----------



## kikapu

CallumT said:


> I guess I'll expect mine within the next year or so... Looks good but this process has taken all anticipation out of it, and yeah s**t happens but it's just no excuse for bad customer service, neither does being UK based mean it's ok not to send emails. #rantover.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's killing me to vent about hand crafted goods but disappointed doesn't even skim the surface.


Agree 100%! I can understand people saying it will be worth the wait etc am sure it will.

But like you I think there is no excuse for not sending an email with a message he posted on Facebook you can not rely that people are going to check your facebook page for an update! It would take one minute!! In fact I could send the update for him have all the email addresses for batch 2


----------



## kikapu

Mrboots2u said:


> Has anyone part from Dave got one yet out of this batch ? I'm not expecting mine Til next week to be honest .


I think if anyone will get an email it will be at close of play tonight! But hasnt stopped me checking my email every half an hour!


----------



## CallumT

kikapu said:


> In fact I could send the update for him have all the email addresses for batch 2


Wonder how on earth that might have happened. Ahhhh life goes on...


----------



## kikapu

Well due to the lack of an update I emailed Peter and I actually got a very swift reply

"Hello Brian,

first batch of engraved wood is back with me tomorrow afternoon so despatching on Friday - you may have seen on FB that the engraver I have used for the last 2 years had a mini-stroke and the majority of our wood was in his shop waiting to be engraved. He's ok but can't work for a few weeks so we had to get the part sent away for engraving once we could get hold of them.

You are actually the first on the list after the two who made it in before the website crashed so your number will be K023.

all the best

Peter"

So if you emailed them sharpish at pre-order to get on batch 2 you might be getting yours dispatched Friday! Hopefully means a few of us might have it very early next week!

I have to say I wasnt in the bit disappointed that I am not likely to get it this week but was just very pleased not to be in the dark.


----------



## andyt23

What's he doing sitting around faffing on with emails?!

(Joking, just to be clear...) thanks for the update


----------



## jeebsy

kikapu said:


> Well due to the lack of an update I emailed Peter and I actually got a very swift reply
> 
> "Hello Brian,
> 
> first batch of engraved wood is back with me tomorrow afternoon so despatching on Friday - you may have seen on FB that the engraver I have used for the last 2 years had a mini-stroke and the majority of our wood was in his shop waiting to be engraved. He's ok but can't work for a few weeks so we had to get the part sent away for engraving once we could get hold of them.
> 
> You are actually the first on the list after the two who made it in before the website crashed so your number will be K023.
> 
> all the best
> 
> Peter"
> 
> So if you emailed them sharpish at pre-order to get on batch 2 you might be getting yours dispatched Friday! Hopefully means a few of us might have it very early next week!
> 
> I have to say I wasnt in the bit disappointed that I am not likely to get it this week but was just very pleased not to be in the dark.


I got in within minutes of it opening so hopefully Friday will be the day


----------



## SamW

Thanks for the update Brian, Im a batch 2er anxiously waiting for my despatch email too, great to know whats finally going on, but have huge sympathy for Peter's situation.

Im confident that all that have ordered will love the product once received!

Sam


----------



## carper2k

nope hope for me then I'm in batch 5


----------



## AliC

carper2k said:


> nope hope for me then I'm in batch 5


You might be quicker if you can get to London Coffee Festival as Peter is aiming to have some there. Hopefully not to the detriment of Batch 4ers though Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Mrboots2u

carper2k said:


> nope hope for me then I'm in batch 5


There's a batch 5. I feel you pain , possibly 2015...


----------



## carper2k

unless i win one ever hopeful


----------



## Lewis

Did anyone get a dispatch notification?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Lewis said:


> Did anyone get a dispatch notification?


That's a no from me.


----------



## Geordie Boy

It's a no from me. I'm out the office all next week so a few extra days will make no difference to me now (due to this I was therefore expecting it to be despatched today!)


----------



## kikapu

Nope nothing here either cant say I am surprised but that's not to say it hasn't been sent and he just hasn't got round to sending tracking info, yes I know this is unlikely but let me dream! !


----------



## Charliej

Well I can certainly tell you the wait will be worthwhile, I'm really going to miss this demo one I have at the moment when I have to send it back. My 67 year old Zassenhaus does produce a grind every bit as good but requires much more effort to get the same result and I have to go and sit down to use it efficiently, I'm going to have to join the back of the queue at some point and order one myself, maybe in time for Xmas lol.


----------



## charris

Anybody compared this vs the Lido 2? Second question is what do you think of the Hausgrind as a grinder for brewing methods coarser than espresso e.g FP, V60, aeropress, chemex, e.t.c


----------



## Charliej

charris said:


> Anybody compared this vs the Lido 2? Second question is what do you think of the Hausgrind as a grinder for brewing methods coarser than espresso e.g FP, V60, aeropress, chemex, e.t.c


 If you want an exhaustive and at times almost combative view between the two then check out the threads on Home Barista. That said I think most people with a Hausgrind are using them primarily for brewed coffee and it does a really great job at that with, for me anyway, doing double duty to grind for espresso when I fancy something other than what's in the RR55 hopper. IMHO it's a great piece of kit and for me the fact that it's made here in the UK by hand, other than the burrs, and looks far nicer than the plastic of the Lido 2, it's also cheaper as you don't get stung for import duty and VAT as these are calculated on the total price of your purchase including the shipping cost. In terms of use it's very easy to swap from espresso to much coarser grinds , the one I have at the moment has practically no retention, what's left in the grinder once removed doesn't even register on my 0.01g accurate scales like todays V60 30g into the grinder and 30g out of the grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Most people are still waiting on their grinder charris.


----------



## Mrboots2u

And I dont think any current members have both lido and hausgrind. I imagine both will make great brewed coffee.


----------



## kikapu

Update email received check you in boxes. Some will be despatched today rest Tuesday Wed Thurs next week


----------



## Neill

Yup, just got the update email. First 25% leaving today. Wonder how many that equates to and where we all are??


----------



## kikapu

Neill said:


> Yup, just got the update email. First 25% leaving today. Wonder how many that equates to and where we all are??


Well i think there was 50-60 on the list. so about 15 is 25%.

I know I am first on this list


----------



## Neill

I doubt I am


----------



## The Systemic Kid

kikapu said:


> Well i think there was 50-60 on the list. so about 15 is 25%.
> 
> I know I am first on this list


How do you know this??


----------



## kikapu

Cause I was one of the people that hassled him on email for an update! !







and when he gave me the update said I was first in line after the two that ordered via the website before it crashed


----------



## grimpeur

charris said:


> Anybody compared this vs the Lido 2? Second question is what do you think of the Hausgrind as a grinder for brewing methods coarser than espresso e.g FP, V60, aeropress, chemex, e.t.c


I can compare the two. Peter came round to my house in Edinburgh and loaned me a hausgrind for a few days, I have a Lido 1 and I received Lido 2 #41 six days ago. I will use > (greater than) and = (equal to) and also ≥ (greater than or equal to) to rank the three of them:



*Ergonomics:* the hausgrind>Lido2>Lido1. The hausgrind is perfectly sized in terms of diameter, weight and tactile interface. It feels warm and pleasant to hold. The knob is perfectly sized (ahem) for comfortable grinding, much the same as the front tote on an old stanley #4. The knob on the Lido1 was tiny but worked fine, and that of the Lido 2 is bigger but awkward. It matches the aesthetic but not the shape of my hand. The Lido2 feels good in the hand but it is *heavy*. They recommend a hip or counter supported grinding position and this works fine.


*Ease of grinding:* hausgrind=Lido1>Lido2. The hausgrind has a longer lever and combined with the ergonomics, was easy from the off. The Lido1 is 2 years old, well broken in and grinds smooth like butter. Exactly the same as the hausgrind because of the burr set. The lido2 is more aggressive and stop-start. It will get easier as the burr set breaks in.


*Retention:* hausgrind>Lido1>Lido2. The hausgrind has no obstacles below the burr. With a couple of droplets of water there was no static cling so top marks to the hausgrind here. The Lido1 has some components below the burr but they are pretty slim in profile so there is not much retention...between 0 and 0.1g. The Lido2 seems to retain a fair bit...around 0.2g. The grounds stick to the inside of the burr mount and sit on top of the bearing mount. The static does dissipate over a few minutes.


*Aesthetics:* hausgrind≥Lido1≥Lido2 *Caveat: These are opinions. Not facts.* This is the least important part of this mini review. I think they all look awesome. This is subjective of course. In my opinion, none of them are "fugly" (A non-descriptive and juvenile troll word I dislike almost as much as LOL) referring to design in this way is unhelpful and appears to be intentionally provocative. The hausgrind has a classic appearance, much like that of a fine hand plane or shotgun, I mean, It is BEAUTIFUL. Elegant, well proportioned and beautifully finished. I'm a bench joiner and cabinetmaker to trade so wood, exotic or domestic, will always win here. The Lido2 has a functional, purposeful and modern aesthetic. Clean lines and intuitive adjustment. It's a clever piece of design and it's appearance reflects that. The Lido1 is the result of pure function follows form design. Every part looks a certain way because it has a very specific function.


*Grinding consistency:* hausgrind=Lido1>Lido2. The hausgrind and Lido1 perform to exactly the same standard. Hardly any fines, nice particle consistency and I can grind finer to bump up extraction yield (Perceived of course, I don't have a refractometer). I find I can really play with coffee to balance flavours and body without the risk of the coffee tasting over or under extracted. Like handheld, and perhaps slightly less consistent, versions of the EK43. The Lido2 is still breaking in but I'm finding that there are more fines compared to the other two. I expect that this will improve soon.


*Quality in the cup:* hausgrind=Lido1>Lido2. The hausgrind and Lido1 are, again, exactly the same here. Wonderful clarity and flavour over all brew methods. The lido2 is displaying some bitterness at the same grind settings as the Lido1 and I think this is because of the brand new burr set. This perhaps is not fair as it hasn't broken in yet.


*Price/Value for money:* Hausgrind>Lido2. I haven't included the Lido1 here because it is discontinued. I don't mind telling you all that the Lido2 was very expensive. The unit price was £106 + shipping at £35 + £33 VAT. A total of £174. The most expensive hausgrind, which was in batch 1, was the stunning and limited Cocobolo version at £150. I don't have to tell you what represents the best value for money here. Regardless of the cheaper unit price, I have to take into account the shipping and VAT with the Lido2 . If I lived in the US the Lido2 would be a bargain, but I don't, so it's not.


*
Conclusion:* I have a hausgrind on the way to me so I will own all three soon. I'm a hand-grinder fan and passionate about good design and artisan craftsmanship. Whats more, coffee is a hobby and brings me great pleasure so the expenditure is justified. I understand that not everyone will feel the same, different strokes and all that.

In terms of the two which are currently available, they are fantastic grinders and to be honest there is very little separating them, I'm being overly picky for the purpose of this review but the hausgrind is superior, in my opinion, in almost every respect. Some will choose on aesthetics, some will choose because they have read the Home Barista hype but I am going to be honest and say UK residents should buy the hausgrind without hesitation, it is by far the best value for money and performs brilliantly straight out of the box. *If I could keep only one of them it would be the hausgrind. *That being said, I'd be sad to see my Lido1 go.

Another reason to buy the hausgrind is that it is designed and handmade right here by a brilliant company in Scotland. I know there has been some bashing of Knock recently but they are a tiny company who have been let down by supply chain issues totally outwith their control. Some have mentioned that this is no excuse but I'd argue that a bespoke product made in small batches by craftsmen bears no comparison to commercial or mass produced product. Also mentioned have been communication problems but some would do well to remember that the guy building hausgrind grinders, tampers et al, is the same guy trying to keep up with replying to emails. This has all been written elsewhere but it bears repeating. I don't know about Peters situation for certain but being a small business owner myself, I know margins are tight and employing another person to deal with admin is expensive... buying more grinders from him will allow his business to expand and that will be good for everyone! Patience is a virtue and the future owners of knock products will very satisfied.

Anyway, as I write this batch 2 orders are back on track and Peter is getting around to answering communications.

I hope this comparative review has been helpful in some way.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just to add to the communications comment on the previous post that I e-mailed back Peter this morning to ask for a change in delivery address and he replied pretty quickly that it was no problem


----------



## fatboyslim

I would echo the positives that grimpeur mentions and add it will be the only grinder I need for brewed coffee from now on. The v60s I've been making lately far surpass the clarity from the Baratza Preciso.


----------



## charris

grimpeur said:


> I can compare the two. Peter came round to my house in Edinburgh and loaned me a hausgrind for a few days, I have a Lido 1 and I received Lido 2 #41 six days ago. I will use > (greater than) and = (equal to) and also ≥ (greater than or equal to) to rank the three of them:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ergonomics:* the hausgrind>Lido2>Lido1. The hausgrind is perfectly sized in terms of diameter, weight and tactile interface. It feels warm and pleasant to hold. The knob is perfectly sized (ahem) for comfortable grinding, much the same as the front tote on an old stanley #4. The knob on the Lido1 was tiny but worked fine, and that of the Lido 2 is bigger but awkward. It matches the aesthetic but not the shape of my hand. The Lido2 feels good in the hand but it is *heavy*. They recommend a hip or counter supported grinding position and this works fine.
> 
> 
> *Ease of grinding:* hausgrind=Lido1>Lido2. The hausgrind has a longer lever and combined with the ergonomics, was easy from the off. The Lido1 is 2 years old, well broken in and grinds smooth like butter. Exactly the same as the hausgrind because of the burr set. The lido2 is more aggressive and stop-start. It will get easier as the burr set breaks in.
> 
> 
> *Retention:* hausgrind>Lido1>Lido2. The hausgrind has no obstacles below the burr. With a couple of droplets of water there was no static cling so top marks to the hausgrind here. The Lido1 has some components below the burr but they are pretty slim in profile so there is not much retention...between 0 and 0.1g. The Lido2 seems to retain a fair bit...around 0.2g. The grounds stick to the inside of the burr mount and sit on top of the bearing mount. The static does dissipate over a few minutes.
> 
> 
> *Aesthetics:* hausgrind≥Lido1≥Lido2 *Caveat: These are opinions. Not facts.* This is the least important part of this mini review. I think they all look awesome. This is subjective of course. In my opinion, none of them are "fugly" (A non-descriptive and juvenile troll word I dislike almost as much as LOL) referring to design in this way is unhelpful and appears to be intentionally provocative. The hausgrind has a classic appearance, much like that of a fine hand plane or shotgun, I mean, It is BEAUTIFUL. Elegant, well proportioned and beautifully finished. I'm a bench joiner and cabinetmaker to trade so wood, exotic or domestic, will always win here. The Lido2 has a functional, purposeful and modern aesthetic. Clean lines and intuitive adjustment. It's a clever piece of design and it's appearance reflects that. The Lido1 is the result of pure function follows form design. Every part looks a certain way because it has a very specific function.
> 
> 
> *Grinding consistency:* hausgrind=Lido1>Lido2. The hausgrind and Lido1 perform to exactly the same standard. Hardly any fines, nice particle consistency and I can grind finer to bump up extraction yield (Perceived of course, I don't have a refractometer). I find I can really play with coffee to balance flavours and body without the risk of the coffee tasting over or under extracted. Like handheld, and perhaps slightly less consistent, versions of the EK43. The Lido2 is still breaking in but I'm finding that there are more fines compared to the other two. I expect that this will improve soon.
> 
> 
> *Quality in the cup:* hausgrind=Lido1>Lido2. The hausgrind and Lido1 are, again, exactly the same here. Wonderful clarity and flavour over all brew methods. The lido2 is displaying some bitterness at the same grind settings as the Lido1 and I think this is because of the brand new burr set. This perhaps is not fair as it hasn't broken in yet.
> 
> 
> *Price/Value for money:* Hausgrind>Lido2. I haven't included the Lido1 here because it is discontinued. I don't mind telling you all that the Lido2 was very expensive. The unit price was £106 + shipping at £35 + £33 VAT. A total of £174. The most expensive hausgrind, which was in batch 1, was the stunning and limited Cocobolo version at £150. I don't have to tell you what represents the best value for money here. Regardless of the cheaper unit price, I have to take into account the shipping and VAT with the Lido2 . If I lived in the US the Lido2 would be a bargain, but I don't, so it's not.
> 
> 
> *
> Conclusion:* I have a hausgrind on the way to me so I will own all three soon. I'm a hand-grinder fan and passionate about good design and artisan craftsmanship. Whats more, coffee is a hobby and brings me great pleasure so the expenditure is justified. I understand that not everyone will feel the same, different strokes and all that.
> 
> In terms of the two which are currently available, they are fantastic grinders and to be honest there is very little separating them, I'm being overly picky for the purpose of this review but the hausgrind is superior, in my opinion, in almost every respect. Some will choose on aesthetics, some will choose because they have read the Home Barista hype but I am going to be honest and say UK residents should buy the hausgrind without hesitation, it is by far the best value for money and performs brilliantly straight out of the box. *If I could keep only one of them it would be the hausgrind. *That being said, I'd be sad to see my Lido1 go.
> 
> Another reason to buy the hausgrind is that it is designed and handmade right here by a brilliant company in Scotland. I know there has been some bashing of Knock recently but they are a tiny company who have been let down by supply chain issues totally outwith their control. Some have mentioned that this is no excuse but I'd argue that a bespoke product made in small batches by craftsmen bears no comparison to commercial or mass produced product. Also mentioned have been communication problems but some would do well to remember that the guy building hausgrind grinders, tampers et al, is the same guy trying to keep up with replying to emails. This has all been written elsewhere but it bears repeating. I don't know about Peters situation for certain but being a small business owner myself, I know margins are tight and employing another person to deal with admin is expensive... buying more grinders from him will allow his business to expand and that will be good for everyone! Patience is a virtue and the future owners of knock products will very satisfied.
> 
> Anyway, as I write this batch 2 orders are back on track and Peter is getting around to answering communications.
> 
> I hope this comparative review has been helpful in some way.


Excellent review, very informative, thank you!

I have ordered it yesterday, I am in batch 5...Hopefully I will get it by May...


----------



## Daren

charris said:


> Excellent review, very informative, thank you!
> 
> I have ordered it yesterday, I am in batch 5...Hopefully I will get it by May...


May? - which year?


----------



## kikapu

Daren said:


> May? - which year?


Such a poor joke!!!







And anyway you know the answer is 2015!!!


----------



## Neill

Anyone had a dispatch confirmation yet?


----------



## andyt23

nothin here...


----------



## 4085

Hello Hausgrind Batches 2 & 3,

First of all thanks to all for not bombarding me with email enquiries - very much appreciated in what has been a frankly nerve-wracking & awkward week.

BATCH 2

The good news is that 25% of batch 2 orders are currently waiting on epoxy resin applied yesterday evening to finish its curing so that they can be despatched later today. The UK arrival for these will be Tuesday. International will be in approximately 5 working days from despatch. The remainder of the despatches will now take place on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday of this coming week, faster if the lasering returns quickly enough.

Individual confirmation emails will follow as soon as I have the despatch details - ie tracking numbers for each supplied by the Post Office on despatch. It may take me until tomorrow morning to confirm the details on these but you will recieve a tracking number this weekend.

The delays this week have largely been due to rejecting 2 different laser engravers' efforts - with up to 300 engravings per 100 orders getting these right is crucial. The consequences of poor engraving are extremely expensive and in some cases not easily recoverable (ie wood can be called of in small batches quite quickly but machined parts cannot) For those who asked or expressed their best wishes, the latest from my usual engraver is still that he may not be abel to return to work completely following his ministroke but we hope to be able to return at least some of the hausgrind work to him if and when he does. He is back to some light work but as he puts it, he has to wait and see.

Black Aluminium and Stainless Steel builds.

All these are being machined this week to hit the powder coating "oven day" of Thursday morning -. these will then be sent directly to the laser engraver for engraving on Friday. we hope to have these back for Saturday but realistically those builds will not leave until Monday 31st / Tuesday 1st. Our facebook page will contain any updates including confirmation all is moving to time so please keep any eye on there.

BATCH 3

batch 3 builds will begin as soon as all the wood orders for batch 2 have left - we will be contacting you individually to ask for payment towards the end of next week, as we build the grinders. We expect these to start leaving within 7-10 days and across the subsequent week.

London Coffee Festival.

We (in fact I) will be attending the London Coffee Festival from Wednesday 2nd April until Tuesday the 8th April preparation for this will probably have some impact on how the Batch 3 despatches are carried out and we will update you on that closer to the time. Again no-one will be asked for any money on these until we have confirmed that the builds are sorted and ready for despatch.

Thanks to all for your continued support and I look forward to sending you your confirmation emails!


----------



## Neill

Thanks. Got that email but nothing else yet. I know it may be tomorrow morning as Peter says, feeling I'm not in the first 25% though.


----------



## kikapu

Got my email with tracking info this evening. Due to arrive Tuesday hopefully we will all have them by the end of next week.


----------



## Neill

Got mine too. Due to arrive Tuesday. We'll see, things in NI tend to arrive a day later. Looking forward to getting my hands on it this week!


----------



## Daren

Good news Kikapu. Looking forward to hearing what you think.


----------



## 4515

Nothing here as yet

Whilst I can sympathise with Peters (and the chap who has suffered a stoke) challenges I cant help but feel that this was a prime case for under committing and over delivering. I doubt that many who have ordered need the grinder but once expectations are set they should be delivered against.


----------



## andyt23

Glad deliveries are under way, hope we'll all be sorted soon.

thanks for the updates


----------



## jeebsy

Got my email through


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> Got my email through


Beginning to feel like 'Billy no mates' - not heard anything yet


----------



## SamW

Me neither! Its a little frustrating


----------



## rmcgandara

I am expecting it tomorrow as well









R


----------



## 4515

The Systemic Kid said:


> Beginning to feel like 'Billy no mates' - not heard anything yet


You are not alone. Awaiting my email too. Hopefully I'll get the grinders before my holiday at the end of May.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Still waiting here as well for an e-mail. I'm sure there'll be a few photos on here tomorrow


----------



## andyt23

Still waiting too - how about another exclusive new thread only for people who are still waiting?

Come to think of it, I wouldn't want to end up being the only one left on there - proper billy no mates...


----------



## jeebsy

Geordie Boy said:


> Still waiting here as well for an e-mail. I'm sure there'll be a few photos on here tomorrow


Mine's getting sent to my mum's in Glasgow, won't get my hands on it til next Friday.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Batch 2 order no shipping yet .


----------



## andyt23

Me neither mate


----------



## Mrboots2u

andyt23 said:


> Me neither mate


Sorry to hear that , you genuinely need one , in the sense you have no grinder at all currently , as opposed to last of us just adding a new toy to the armoury ....


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Sorry to hear that , you genuinely need one , in the sense you have no grinder at all currently , as opposed to last of us just adding a new toy to the armoury ....


Feel a bit guilty about that, although my macap is currently stashed away during the building work so it's hausgrind only for the next few months.


----------



## Lewis

Turns out the airport security were quite interested by the hausgrind!


----------



## SamW

Nothing here too! Should be by the COP today though right?!


----------



## andyt23

Mrboots2u said:


> Sorry to hear that , you genuinely need one , in the sense you have no grinder at all currently , as opposed to last of us just adding a new toy to the armoury ....


Cheers, it has been a bit frustrating, but in the grand scheme of things it's not one of life's big worries... I've become quite philosophical about it.

its a birthday present (from January), so it's always going to be a bonus when it comes, and to distract myself I bought an Aeropress which I can grind for and I'm really enjoying I playing with it.

my wife thinks the Gaggia Classic was a huge waste of time and is trying to get me to put it in the garage out of the way as I haven't used it in 3 months, apart from steaming milk for practice and adding to aeropress drinks since adding the awesome Sylvia wand.

i got the Classic in December and still haven't made an espresso (apart from really bad ones that highlighted the need for a decent grinder)... Should probably have got an MC2 when I started, but the hausgrind temptation came along and, well, here we are.

not long now...


----------



## Geordie Boy

Lewis said:


> Turns out the airport security were quite interested by the hausgrind!


They can be randomly picky with hand luggage. If they think something is too weighty and can be used to strike someone with, they'll take it off you


----------



## andyt23

Neill said:


> Feel a bit guilty about that...


Don't be daft. Think how much more awesome it will be for me


----------



## Neill

andyt23 said:


> Don't be daft. Think how much more awesome it will be for me


True, all the waiting will be forgotten about once you get your hands on it. It's a lovely pice of kit.


----------



## Drc

Indeed. I'm in the same boat as have been waiting on this as my main and only espresso grinder. I had 2 abortive attempts last night where the hausgrind choked my ims basket / classic combo at and above peters recommended grind settings for espresso.

But at third attempt I got a decent shot of smokey barn yirgacheffe. Felt like such a victory, it's great and you'll love it once it's here.


----------



## Charliej

Drc use where your Hausgrind zeros out at not the actual zero mark on the dial as a reference, for example I found that the Batch 1 demo unit I have at the moment works fine for espresso on the Sage at between 9-9.5 on the dial, I intially tried using it at 7.00 on the dial using the 0 on the dial as a reference and ended up with a shot that took 2 minutes to run lol, threw it into some milk and it wasn't as bad as I expected.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Still no e-mail for me. Anyone else had one in the last 2 days?


----------



## 4085

AndyT, I am in Whitley Bay. I will lend you a grinder until yours turns up, if that helps.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:


> Still no e-mail for me. Anyone else had one in the last 2 days?


Not heard anything either.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Not heard anything either.


Did you get a reply to the email you sent on monday?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Did you get a reply to the email you sent on monday?


Do you really have to ask


----------



## Mrboots2u

Try again just for giggles


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Oh, go on then..


----------



## 4515

No email here either

I've not bothered mailing. I'm sure it will turn up some time this year. I dont take notice of the dates publicised - there have been too many revisions to make them credible.

At least my HB beans will be rested by the time it arrives !


----------



## SamW

Or here too! It's getting ridiculous now!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Oh, go on then..


And ............


----------



## The Systemic Kid

............!!?.!**


----------



## kikapu

working dog said:


> At least my HB beans will be rested by the time it arrives !


They might be stale at this rate!!

Feel for you all that are still waiting, but at least he is consistent! I certainly wouldn't ever believe anything he ever said re deadlines again.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> ............!!?.!**


Google translate didn't work on that .

can you enlighten me please


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Google translate didn't work on that .
> 
> can you enlighten me please


Something about white fluffy unicorns ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Something about white fluffy unicorns ?


And S****horpe ........


----------



## The Systemic Kid

The Systemic Kid said:


> ............!!?.!**


Er, that's a no reply.


----------



## andyt23

dfk41 said:


> AndyT, I am in Whitley Bay. I will lend you a grinder until yours turns up, if that helps.


Hi just spotted this - a very kind offer and I'd love to take you up on it.

Rather unusually, I'm actually going to be in Monkseaton on Saturday, if that's any good to you ?

It would be great to have a play and finally start getting involved - when the Hausgrind eventually arrives I'll hopefully have a clue what I'm after


----------



## DavidBondy

Just received my email saying that all wooden Hausgrinds will go out today and over the weekend!

At last, the end of the wait is in sight!

DB


----------



## andyt23

Yep, got that.

good news indeed!


----------



## AliC

DavidBondy said:


> Just received my email saying that all wooden Hausgrinds will go out today and over the weekend!
> 
> DB


Is this Batch 2 or Batch 3?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Batch 2

13 char


----------



## andyt23

most of the email...

*"*just to say that the remaining batch 2 orders for WOOD:WOOD hausgrinds should be despatched across today and the weekend.

Powder coated aluminium is expected back from Henderson's today / Monday so those with mixed builds will be completed for despatch asap next week. Stainless steel bases were being machined yesterday afternoon - depending on how many have had their finishing polish these may be collected today but more likely Monday.*"*


----------



## SamW

Finally some positive news! Although no apology for the latest missed deadlines! I know Peter is a one man band and that he's doing his best but its a bitter pill to swallow that we've been waiting so long. If he'd have been up front from day one (minus the unforeseen engraver circumstances) then there wouldnt be any negative comments. A gesture of goodwill goes a long way, I just feel that many will be put off ordering anything from Knock in the future due to the lack of customer service / delivery time.


----------



## Saftlad

Still nothing here yet. I didn't realise that paying first thing on 5th March would make me one of the last to receive it







You guys must have been super-quick


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nope nothing here ,anyone get a dispatch notice over the weekend ?


----------



## kikapu

Saftlad said:


> Still nothing here yet. I didn't realise that paying first thing on 5th March would make me one of the last to receive it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys must have been super-quick


It was how quick you did the initial email to register for preorder and not payment!!


----------



## Saftlad

Between sitting on a website to order for a whole night, then emailing to register the pre-order, emailing the confirmation of materials, emailing for the deposit and finally emailing the final payment, I struggle to comprehend just which date this has all been based on, given how sparse/inaccurate the information from Knock has been.

It will come when it comes I guess, but it doesn't make the wait any more palatable. My wife has been able to order a new car with factory fit options that's come quicker than this grinder


----------



## Monkey_Devil

I got my preorder and payment in pretty damn snappy, but no sign of a dispatch email yet


----------



## 4515

still waiting here as well

more over-committing ?


----------



## Charliej

According to an email I just had from Peter he has and I quote "but have answered any and all direct emails and website enquiries ". He does seem to be flat out at the moment with getting things sorted and preparing for LCF as well as he will be there all week.


----------



## andyt23

Unfortunately he hasn't answered mine.

Before the situation got complex, which I quite understand, I emailed Peter about getting a heft tamper along with my grinder (batch 2) order, to which he replied promptly - to ask me to wait a week then remind him again.

I waited a week, reminded him, and have heard nothing in the ensuing 3 weeks since.

I don't still have a tamper and I need one now that I've borrowed a (frankly awesome) grinder from dfk41 (thanks again), but I'm torn as to whether I should be distracting Peter from his apparent difficulties with the grinder situation to ask about my order, or sitting tight with my fingers crossed for what seems like an eternity in the hope that when my grinder comes, I'll actually have something to tamp with too. I haven't paid for the tamper, so as it stands it feels more likely that I won't get one. I thought I might be able to order and pay and they wouldn't be too far apart when they came. Question is, how long will a tamper order take ??

Do I contact him again? I could buy a different tamper, but I really wanted a matching set, and it will be very frustrating if I spend on another if I could have had the heft after all. But alas I think it's what I'm going to have to do. The mistake I seem to have made was asking for one in the first place.

I've been through patience, understanding, exasperation, frustration and have been waiting since December 19th (to be precise, including research) since getting my Classic to be able to actually make espresso at home. I still don't have tracking info and I fear I'm now going to lose another week to the LCF, and I feel like throwing the towel in and walking away.

At the same time, I feel I have a foot in the door and am reluctant to remove it as I may never get what by all accounts is a fantastically capable bit of kit.

I hate making waves and have thought a lot before putting up a negative post, but I'm afraid I'm back near the end of my tether again after getting to the end of Tuesday with still no more of a clue, after all the wood:wood grinders were supposed to be getting sent out last saturday.

What I'm hoping is that Sod's Law will kick in and - specifically because I'm posting this - my tracking info will appear in my inbox and I'll have to apologise for my hastiness and lack of understanding.

... waits... checks inbox... dammit.

Sorry if that was all a bit long winded, but I really do have nothing else to talk about.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Its understandable Andy

your not moaning , youve been let down and once again a simple lack of communication is just unacceptable no matter how big or small your business is

I emailed him 3 times last week to ask for a change of delivery address and got no reply to any go them or 2 or 3 Facebook messages.

I still have no order despatch confirmation or tracking etc , despite the last message being they would go out over the weekend

I would hope that he fulfils the remaining batch 2 orders ( due first week of March originally ) before going to LCF , where presumably there will be items for sale off the shelf to the public who haven't had to order ? Or perhaps I'm being disingenuous and he won't have stock there to sell.

I live in hope and fingers crossed for you .

Glad your making some tasty coffee at last though .


----------



## Charliej

Well I did have to send the demo one back yesterday so he had that for LCF and he also has his personal grinder and I would imagine another demo unit or 2, I can't see that he will have many if any to sell there.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

It is frustrating. I've defended him before here, but it is starting to bug me, mainly because he could do a better job managing our expectations. He's clearly not a businessman, rather a hobbyist who's hit on something good that he can make money on (a wonderfu thing). On the one hand that usually means a higher quality product, hence I haven't minded waiting. That said, I've had an extra payday since I forked out for this.

I really hope that soon he gets it together a bit. I really want to see his business hold together and continue providing high quality products in an underserved British market. Would be a shame for him to lose any reputation because of this episode.


----------



## Saftlad

Removed my original post.

No sooner did I hit the post button than the email dropped into my inbox. I sincerely hope others have their emails very soon too and we can all start to enjoy great coffee again.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just got an e-mail to say mine's in the post and should get it today or tomorrow


----------



## DavidBondy

Geordie Boy said:


> Just got an e-mail to say mine's in the post and should get it today or tomorrow


Ditto! Arriving later this week! DB


----------



## 4515

email here as well

seems I have a few deliveries due on a day that I'm not at home


----------



## kikapu

Glad to hear that at least a few of you will be getting them soonish! Once you get it you will forget about all the delays!


----------



## andyt23

Me too - today/tomorrow delivery.

I feel like I've been in Jedi training with trials of virtue and patience vs the dark side where anger and frustration lie.

So finally I am to be awarded my lightsaber/grinder. It's been a difficult path to tread, but I am glad to reach its end

...which, of course, is only really the beginning.

cue the music.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Congrats Andy. I wait with baited breath to see if and which address mine goes to..


----------



## kikapu

andyt23 said:


> Me too - today/tomorrow delivery.


If I had to place a bet I know which day out of the two I would choose!!


----------



## SamW

Email here too!! Cant bloody wait!


----------



## oop north

Sllghtly off topic, but I have just received an email saying my tamper (ordered last Wednesday I think) has been dispatched from Made By Knock to me


----------



## Mrboots2u

oop north said:


> Sllghtly off topic, but I have just received an email saying my tamper (ordered last Wednesday I think) has been dispatched from Made By Knock to me


Excellent , looks like the backlog may be clearing then


----------



## SamW

ITS ARRIVED!!!! although the tamper I ordered with it hasnt :/ two steps forward, one step back!! At least Ive got the beautiful Walnut hausgrind


----------



## andyt23

ANOTHER ONE HERE!!

big smile


----------



## oop north

Mrboots2u said:


> Excellent , looks like the backlog may be clearing then


Actually, when I say "an email" I should have sent "4 emails". Not sure whether to expect 1 tamper, 4 tampers, or maybe a tamper and three hausgrinds that belong to other people! Probably 1 tamper I guess...


----------



## SamW

oop north said:


> Actually, when I say "an email" I should have sent "4 emails". Not sure whether to expect 1 tamper, 4 tampers, or maybe a tamper and three hausgrinds that belong to other people! Probably 1 tamper I guess...


Probably my tamper that didnt come with my Hausgrind!!


----------



## oop north

SamW said:


> Probably my tamper that didnt come with my Hausgrind!!


I'll let you know


----------



## Geordie Boy

Nothing here today so will hopefully have it this time tomorrow


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Got my email today saying it will arrive tomorrow







can't wait!


----------



## mtcamacho

Has anyone here in batch 2 not yet received a shipping confirmation email? I live on the other side of the pond, and haven't heard anything yet. Maybe the international orders are shipping after the local ones?

I know that the London Coffee Fest is coming up, and it sounds like Peter will be busy with that all week. Not sure if I should try sending him an email asking after the status of my order? But then he's a busy guy and not the greatest about getting right back in touch.

Or maybe posting here will make an email magically appear in my inbox tomorrow. It looks like it worked for others, anyway.


----------



## Charliej

He was going down to London yesterday (Wednesday) so not sure how much he'll be able to keep up with emails.


----------



## Geordie Boy

mtcamacho, the shipping e-mail was generic but did seem to focus on UK delivery, I.e. said it should arrive before 1pm the next day. As you say, no one else international has reported here as having one yet don't think. Also, did you buy a Walnut grinder as they're the only ones which seem to have gone out so far from Batch 2


----------



## Geordie Boy

The other thing to consider is where in the que you are, we think it's in order of you getting the original e-mail in. I got it in in about 90 mins of it going live and was around 30th on the list given my s/n


----------



## mtcamacho

Hi Geordie Boy, thanks for your response. I did order a Walnut-Walnut in Batch 2. I don't remember exactly, but based on the email I sent way back at the end of January, it looks like I responded within half an hour of Peter posting on Facebook. I don't suppose it could be on its way already, without an email being sent out. But why would Peter indicate that the rest of Batch 2 were being dispatched last weekend, if they weren't ready to go?


----------



## SamW

Peter isnt answering email / facebook messages, must be manically busy!


----------



## Charliej

SamW said:


> Peter isnt answering email / facebook messages, must be manically busy!


He's at LCF thats why.


----------



## Mrboots2u

He hasn't answered any of my messages for the last week. Yes I'm moaning


----------



## Mrboots2u

He hasn't answered any of my messages for the last week or more Yes I'm moaning


----------



## kikapu

Mrboots2u said:


> He hasn't answered any of my messages for the last week or more Yes I'm moaning


Has yours been sent out yet? Shall I ask him tomorrow where your grinder is?


----------



## 4085

So, what s the general consensus amongst those that have one? I gave mine up as the raffle that was recently held as in truth, I did not want it or need it, so, although having owned one for 3 days I never opened it!


----------



## 4515

I dont have a hand grinder to compare it to but grind for V60 is very even, very few fines

In use it works well - very little effort to grind. A little niggle about the finish on the edges of the handle for me but thats all


----------



## Geordie Boy

I only gave mine a quick go but the grind set to coarse looked pretty consistent. Will have a good play over the next few days


----------



## kikapu

Yep agree entirely the grind quality is brilliant very even and small amount of fines. Very impressed, it was almost worth the wait and now am tempted to get another for work!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Charliej said:


> He's at LCF thats why.


If only they had a device that you could pick up emails, Facebook updates and telephone calls on remotely.









I love the product but if you're running a business you should be able to update your customers if they try and contact you.


----------



## Flibster

Had a play with one of these yesterday. Loving the anodised black aluminium version. You could beat someone to death with it.









Felt superb to use. Mechanism felt absolutely lovely.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Flibster said:


> Had a play with one of these yesterday. Loving the anodised black aluminium version.


Was that at the LCF?


----------



## Sofmonk

I had a play with one of those too, a lot heavier than it appears to be -in a good way. They don't have any in stock for sale and the wait time is six weeks from order. They do have tampers available though...


----------



## Geordie Boy

The metal one is around 20% heavier than the wood


----------



## kikapu

Sofmonk said:


> I had a play with one of those too, a lot heavier than it appears to be -in a good way. They don't have any in stock for sale and the wait time is six weeks from order. They do have tampers available though...


Is that a Peter 6 weeks? ?!!


----------



## Sofmonk

Haha, does it mean we multiply it by two?


----------



## 4515

urbanbumpkin said:


> If only they had a device that you could pick up emails, Facebook updates and telephone calls on remotely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the product but if you're running a business you should be able to update your customers if they try and contact you.


That'll never catch on !

Ive said it before. He has some great products but lets himself down with his lack of communication. Its a small business but could be a much better, and probably more successful, business if he understood the importance of timely communication and customer service.

I mailed Peter earlier in the week to advise that he'd sent me only one grinder, despite the print out in the box clearly stating two grinders. No comment on the note as to when to expect the second grinder and no response to my email.

OK, he's at LCF now but he wasnt there on Thursday.

We run a small business and are contactable by phone or email when on holiday - its what has to be done if theres nobody to pass the work on to. I'm not moaning about this - its a choice that we make and we also reap the rewards in much the same way that Peter does with his business.


----------



## kikapu

Just in case anyone is interested or can get there Peter is selling the anodised aluminium hausgrind at LCF


----------



## Daren

kikapu said:


> Just in case anyone is interested or can get there Peter is selling the anodised aluminium hausgrind at LCF


Only 6 left - 1 walnut & 5 black


----------



## Geordie Boy

Is that just an anodised cup with the wooden top half?


----------



## kikapu

Geordie Boy said:


> Is that just an anodised cup with the wooden top half?


Nope he was selling full anodised


----------



## RagingMammoth

Slightly off topic, but I ordered a black walnut heft tamper and a basket 2 weeks ago. Hasn't arrived yet and hasn't replied to the 3 emails I've sent. Supposed to be a birthday present for me from someone as well. Really poor service.


----------



## Daren

Geordie Boy said:


> Is that just an anodised cup with the wooden top half?


It's one of these -


----------



## Geordie Boy

Very nice! Very tempted!


----------



## Neill

He put a photo of a black one on instagram today with a red enamel dial. Looks great. Friends and family only he said.


----------



## Daren

Friends family and anyone that asked for one at the festival today. I went all stealth black


----------



## Neill

Have to say, it looks great.


----------



## Daren

Totally agree Neill. To quote the Yorkie advert - "It's not for girls". It weighs a ton


----------



## Yes Row

RagingMammoth said:


> Slightly off topic, but I ordered a black walnut heft tamper and a basket 2 weeks ago. Hasn't arrived yet and hasn't replied to the 3 emails I've sent. Supposed to be a birthday present for me from someone as well. Really poor service.


Piss poor service! I am afraid a good portfolio could be damaged by third rate customer service - going on what I am reading


----------



## fatboyslim

Yes Row said:


> Piss poor service! I am afraid a good portfolio could be damaged by third rate customer service - going on what I am reading


Would you prefer amazing customer service but no product? He can't make the darn things and email updates to everyone constantly! Tiny operation.

After meeting him at London coffee festival I'm an even bigger fan than I was before. Really nice, hardworking chap.


----------



## 4515

fatboyslim said:


> Would you prefer amazing customer service but no product? He can't make the darn things and email updates to everyone constantly! Tiny operation.
> 
> After meeting him at London coffee festival I'm an even bigger fan than I was before. Really nice, hardworking chap.


The flip side of this is deliver on your promises and you wont generate the emails to respond to. If things change, let people know.


----------



## Daren

fatboyslim said:


> Would you prefer amazing customer service but no product? He can't make the darn things and email updates to everyone constantly! Tiny operation.


He could employ someone though to sort his admin - even if it's part time. It would be money well spent to restore his reputation.

Like many others here - I love the products but hate the communication. I met Peter yesterday and agree he is a charming likeable man. You don't get any of that through his communications on the web which is a real shame. I couldn't help thinking if he could employ someone capable of dealing with his communication his payback would be massive.

A happy customer is a loyal customer. In these days it takes more than just a great product.

If someone came along with a comparable product but with decent customer service where are you going to spend your money?


----------



## Yes Row

fatboyslim said:


> Would you prefer amazing customer service but no product? He can't make the darn things and email updates to everyone constantly! Tiny operation.
> 
> After meeting him at London coffee festival I'm an even bigger fan than I was before. Really nice, hardworking chap.


I would expect to receive my goods when I order them. Or to be advised if there is a delay If you can not supply, do not demand!

The stuff I own from MBK is good, but I would not order from them at present, obviously bitten off more than they can chew. I am sure Peter is a nice hardworking chap, but not a leading light of the administration side of business

I am NOT knocking the product, just the customer service


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I agree I'm afraid, great products bad communication.

Is there a forum member with a bit of spare time that could help him out on the communication side of this?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Daren said:


> Friends family and anyone that asked for one at the festival today. I went all stealth black


I tried my hardest but he said all 20 are accounted for


----------



## Daren

Geordie Boy said:


> I tried my hardest but he said all 20 are accounted for


As my daughter would say "If your not fast your last"

Did you get a black one instead then Geordie?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Yep, that's no 2 for me. Great talking to Peter, such a nice bloke and his stand was like what you'd imagine his workshop is like


----------



## Daren

Chaos - that's how I would describe it









Is yours serial numbered?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Will double check when back home but I don't think it is


----------

